# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Βελτωμένο σχέδιο αυτολάντωτου με λυχνία στα FM. Πρόταση για  συμετοχή στην εξέλιξη

## ChristosK

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,

  Αυτό είναι το καλύτερο αυτοταλάντωτο με λυχνία στα FM που μπόρεσα να φτιάξω. Ηταν το 1987, την χρονιά που εγκατέλειψα την ραδιοερασιτεχνική μου καριέρα. Εμπνευσμένος από τα εγκληματικά σχέδια πομπών του POP εκείνης της περιόδου έφτιαξα το συνημμένο κύκλωμα. Ταλάντωση γίνονταν στο προστατευτικό πλέγμα και όχι στην άνοδο, ενώ η άνοδος είχε ξεχωριστό κύκλωμα  συντονισμού και προσαρμογής κεραίας. Με τον πηκνωτή C5 συντόνιζα στην επιθυμιτή συχνότητα ενώ με τους C6 και C7 συντόνιζα για μέγιστο ρεύμα ανόδου. 

  Το κύκλωμα παρουσιάζει τις παρακάτω «ευεργετικές» ιδιότητες:


Περιορισμός παρασιτικών αρμονικώνΕξαιρετική σταθερότηταΑναισθησία έναντι αλλαγών φορτίου      κεραίαςΠεριορισμός θορύβου από το      τροφοδοτικό (βόμβος) 

  Το κύκλωμα δουλεύει με οποιαδήποτε τέτροδο ή πέντοδο λυχνία φτιαγμένη για λειτουργία στα VHF (5763, 6146Β κλπ). Επίσης είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι δουλεύει και με EL84, όχι όμως και με άλλες λυχνίες ήχου ή λυχνίες σάρωσης τηλεόρασης όπως η  EL504. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον εάν κάποιος δοκίμαζε στο κύκλωμα την EL504 με ταλάντωση στους 50 μεγάκυκλους και διπλασιασμό συχνότητας στην άνοδο. Υποψιάζομαι ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο ίσως και να δούλευε. Εγώ σε αυτό το κύκλωμα χρησιμοποιούσα μία 2E26 για να οδηγήσω μια 829Β.

  Ημουν περήφανος γιά τον εαυτό μου μέχρι που πολλά χρόνια αργότερα μέσω του διαδυκτίου ανακάλυψα ότι αυτό το κύκλωμα ονομάζονταν E.C.O και σαν ιδέα υπήρχε πριν από το 1930 (όπως και το βασικό κύκλωμα ταλαντωτή του POP γιά τα FM). Παρόλο ότι ο συνδιασμός E.C.O με ταλαντωτή Hartley ήταν πολύ διαδεδομένος, ιδιαίτερα στα μεσαία και βραχέα, δέν τον βρήκα πουθενά σε σχέδια γιά ταλαντωτές στα FM παρά μόνο σε περιπτώσεις διπλασιασμού συχνότητας, αλλά και πάλι ποτέ με κύκλωμα συντονισμού στην άνοδο και επίσης ποτέ με κύκλωμα Colpitts στήν ταλάντωση όπως αυτό του POP. Μέχρι και σήμερα που διαβάζω αυτό το φόρουμ εξακολουθώ να βλέπω τους αναγνώστες να αναπαράγουν τα ίδια ξεπερασμένα και λανθασμένα σχέδια του παλιού καλού καιρού. Είμαι βέβαιος όμως ότι δεν μπορεί να είμαι ο μόνος που κατέληξε σε αυτό το σχέδιο ή προσπάθησε τουλάχιστον να φτιάξει κάτι καλύτερο..

  Το κύκλωμα παρόλο που ήταν πολύ καλό για την εποχή του έχει τα παρακάτω μειωνεκτήματα (και ίσως όχι μόνο):


Η βάρικαπ είναι χωρίς πόλωση (στον      αέρα) πράγμα που είναι θεωρητικά λάθος . Εκτός αυτού παρατήρησα ότι η      εισαγωγή της διόδου αυτής δημιουργούσε παρασιτικές αρμονικές. Αυτό νομίζω      ήταν κοινό πρόβλημα σε όλους τους ταλαντωτές FM του POP εκείνης της εποχής. Αλήθεια,      δοκίμασε ποτέ κανείς από εσάς να πολώσει εκείνη την δίοδο με συνεχή τάση? 


Το κύκλωμα ανόδου και ζεύξης κεραίας      εκτός από απώλειες λόγω επαγωγής, δεν έκανε καμία απόριψη άρτιων ή περιτών      αρμονικών, παρόλο που απέριπτε σε μεγάλο βαθμό τις παρασιτικές. Δοκίμασε      ποτέ κανείς σας κύκλωμα Π-Λ στήν έξοδο? 

  Προτείνω λοιπόν να δουλέψουμε όλοι μαζί και να χρησιμοποιήσουμε όλες τις εμπειρίες μας για την σχεδίαση του καλύτερου εφικτού αυτοταλάντωτου με λυχνία στα FM. Τι θα φτιάχναμε τότε εάν είχαμε την συνολική γνώση του σήμερα? Σας προσκαλώ να σχεδιάσουμε και να εξελίξουμε κάτι που σήμερα είναι εντελώς άχρηστο μόνο και μόνο επειδή μας έχει μείνει το σαράκι εκείνης της εποχής και κουβαλάμε το βάρος του ημιτελούς και ανεκπλήρωτου. Είμαι ανοιχτός σε όλες τις προτάσεις, Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να βασιστούμε στο κύκλωμα που παρουσιάσα εάν έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι καλύτερο. Οι κανόνες είναι απλοί: 


Οι προτεινόμενες  ιδέες πρέπει να έχουν εφαρμοστεί στο      παρελθόν από εσάς. 

Οι όποιες προτάσεις πρέπει να είναι      απλές καί θεωρητικά τεκμηριωμένες. 

Απαγορεύονται τα τρανσίστορ, τα      ολοκληρωμένα κυκλώματα, τα εξωτικά εξαρτήματα, και τα ολοκληρωμένα φίλτρα. 

  Δεσμεύομαι ότι θα δημοσιεύσω στο φόρουμ τα αποτελέσματα αυτής της προσπάθειας.  

  Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

  Χρήστος

----------

αθικτον (03-05-12), 

Nikos235 (11-05-12), 

theoharis1 (03-05-12), 

TSAKALI (27-04-12)

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Χριστός Ανέστη, και καλή *ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ,* ουπς!!! γράψτε λάθος, *ΛΕΥΤΕΡΙΑ* ήθελα να πω. Καλά όλα αυτά ,δεν μας είπες όμως Χρήστο τί ισχύ πήρες maximum και με ποιά λυχνία φυσικά.

----------


## ChristosK

Αληθώς Ανέστη Θανάση. Με την 5763 πήρα 4 βαττ. Με την 2Ε26 πήρα 7-8 βαττ. Στην άνοδο ειχα 350 βολτ. Αλλες λυχνίες δεν δοκίμασα. Πιστεύω όμως ότι η συμπεριφορά τους θα είναι αντίστοιχη.

----------


## GREG

μπορεις να μας πει λιγο περισσοτερα για το L1...??????Thanks

----------


## ChristosK

> να ρωτήσω πώς δουλεύει το πηνίο και ο πυκ. στην άνοδο αφου είναι σε σειρά και γειώνει το σήμα;



Υποθέτω όπως δουλεύει και αυτό.Transmissor FM 829B 120W.jpg

----------


## ChristosK

> μήπως να βάζαμε όπου τσοκ ένα παράλληλο  και αυτό σε σειρά να γειώνει την δεύτερη αρμονική;
> 
> αν πετύχει ο συντονισμός αυτός και με συνδιασμό ένα μπαλουν στην κεραία το μηχανάκι θα είναι επιστημονικό!



Εννοεις να βγει το τσοκ?

----------


## ChristosK

χαμραδιο μηπως μπορεις να κανεις ενα προχειρο σχεδιακι και να μου το στειλεις?

----------


## ChristosK

> μπορεις να μας πει λιγο περισσοτερα για το L1...??????Thanks



3-4 σπειρες

----------


## ChristosK

> το τσοκακι στο πλεγμα μπορει να φυγει και ο πυκ. αναδρασης να συνδεθει στο πλεγμα το πηνιο και ο 5 να συντονιζουν στη συχνοτητα εκπομπης το πηνιο και ο 5 στην αλλη ακρη απο το πλεγμα γειωνεται με εναν πυκ. 1,5 νανο.
> 
> και απο την αντισταση μονο στο +.
> 
> ο πυκ. αναδρασης να ειναι τριμερ 1-15πικο αναλογα με την συχνοτητα ρυθμιζουμε για να ταλαντωνει.



  							χαμραδιο μηπως μπορεις να κανεις ενα προχειρο σχεδιακι και να μου το στειλεις?

----------


## KOKAR

δεν ειναι καλύτερο να εχεις μια ταλάντωση PLL και μετά να οδηγείς οτι λάμπα θέλεις ?
γιατί ντε και καλα θα πρέπει να είναι *βελτιωμένο αυτοταλαντοτο* όπως λες και στον τίτλο του thread ?
τι βελτίωση μπορεί να δεχτεί ενα αυτοταλαντοτο ? οι ταλαντωτές άλλωστε είναι συγκεκριμένοι... ---> http://blogs.sch.gr/sachinidi/files/...Talantotis.pdf

----------


## p.gabr

> Αγαπητοί φίλοι,
> 
> Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον εάν κάποιος δοκίμαζε στο κύκλωμα την EL504 με ταλάντωση στους 50 μεγάκυκλους και διπλασιασμό συχνότητας στην άνοδο. Υποψιάζομαι ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο ίσως και να δούλευε.



Τωρα καταλαβα
Να  δω και αυτο  περιμενω................ 50 χρονια

----------


## Ακρίτας

Ίσως για τους επαγγελματίες να μην έχει κανένα ενδιαφέρον μιας και δεν υπάρχει πρακτική χρησιμότητα πλέον, όπως αναφέρει και ο Χρήστος. Η περιέργεια όμως για το πώς θα έφτιαχνες σήμερα αυτά που έφτιαχνες πριν από 35 χρόνια είναι επαρκές κίνητρο για έναν ερασιτέχνη. Για παράδειγμα έχω δει σχέδια ταλαντωτών με την ECC81 λυχνία που είχα και τότε χωρίς να ξέρω ότι είναι UHF και όχι AUDIO.

----------

αθικτον (11-07-13)

----------


## FMTRIKALA

καλησπερα.τα πηνεια L2 & L3 ποσες σπειρες-διαμετρο ειναι???στο L2 σε πια σπειρα περνουμε ληψη ???

----------


## ChristosK

> καλησπερα.τα πηνεια L2 & L3 ποσες σπειρες-διαμετρο ειναι???στο L2 σε πια σπειρα περνουμε ληψη ???



Γιώργο L2 5-6 σπείρες λήψη στην 1η ή 2η πρός την μεριά που φαίνεται στο διάγραμμα.
L3 1 σπείρα.
Ολα έχουν διάμετρο μικρής μπαταριάς και το ένα είναι μέσα στο άλλο.
Εάν το φτιάξεις γράψε μας τις εντυπώσεις σου.

----------


## ChristosK

> το τσοκακι στο πλεγμα μπορει να φυγει και ο πυκ. αναδρασης να συνδεθει στο πλεγμα το πηνιο και ο 5 να συντονιζουν στη συχνοτητα εκπομπης το πηνιο και ο 5 στην αλλη ακρη απο το πλεγμα γειωνεται με εναν πυκ. 1,5 νανο.
> 
> και απο την αντισταση μονο στο +.
> 
> ο πυκ. αναδρασης να ειναι τριμερ 1-15πικο αναλογα με την συχνοτητα ρυθμιζουμε για να ταλαντωνει.



Αυτά τα έχεις εφαρμόσει προσωπικά χαμράδιο?

----------


## αθικτον

Ενδιαφερον και πρωτοτυπο το κυκλωμα σου φιλε Χρήστο.
Σ'ευχαριστω που μοιραζεσαι το πνευματικο σου εργο με ολους.

Η προταση σου για την εξελικτικη βελτιωση του αυτοταλαντωτου,ηταν και δικο μου οραμα στο θεμα μου "504: ο μυθος των fm" το οποιο,οπως θα ξερεις,εληξε 

αδοξα,αν εισαι ενας απο τους χιλιαδες αναγνωστες που το ειδαν (41500 "views"). 

Εκει ειχα "ριξει στο τραπεζι" την ιδεα της "αναγεννησης" του τελειου αυτοταλαντωτου,αλλα δεν μπορεσε να προχωρησει.

Οπως ειπες,οντως πολλοι απο εμας κουβαλάμε το βάρος του "ημιτελούς και ανεκπλήρωτου" (ομολογουμενως ευστοχη διατυπωση) εδω και 30 χρονια.

Ευχομαι αυτο που δεν ευδοκιμησε στα δικα μου γραπτα,να "γινει" στα δικα σου.

φιλικα και χριστός Ανέστη,Γεώργιος (αθικτον).

----------


## SRF

> μπορούμε να συνεργαστουμε στο κυκλωματακι και να το κανουμε επαγγελματικο π.χ. να δωσουμε *σωστη πόλωση στην βαρικαπ* για *ποιοτικη διαμορφωση* κλπ...



Μην του λες τέτοια... Τι βάρικαπ κλπ! Αν είναι με βάρικαπ θα αποχωρήσει άμεσα!!!  :Biggrin:  Με λεντάκι όμως αντί αυτής είναι βέβαιο ότι δεν θα ξεκολλάει από το θέμα!!! Αν μάλιστα για ποιοτική διαμόρφωση βάλετέ και κανέναν πυκνωτή 280n Μίκας εκεί θα κάνει πάρτυ ευτυχίας, στο Μέγαρο μουσικής!!!  :Lol:  

Ασφαλώς αστειεύομαι... 
Αλλά & το να λέτε ότι να υπάρξει συνεργασία για το κάνετε μάλιστα "επαγγελματικό" είναι αστείο εξ' ορισμού, οπότε είμαι εντός θέματος!!! Ειδικά όταν αυτό, η πρόσκληση δηλαδή, για επαγγελματικό ανασχεδιασμό, απευθύνεται στα Λεντάκια και στην μη χρήση των χαρακτηριστικών των λυχνιών για τις πολώσεις τους!!!  :Tongue2:  

Εκτός λοιπόν αστείων, όπως τα ανωτέρω, μιά χαρά για *ερασιτεχνική κατασκευή πειραματισμού* μοιάζει το σχέδιο!!!

----------


## Ακρίτας

> στο σχεδιο βαρικαπ εχει.Οποιος θελει λεει τί μπορει να βελτιωθει.



Επειδή έχει πέσει πολύς χαβαλές με το αντικείμενο, αντιγράφω από το ARRL HANDBOOK FOR RADIO AMATEURS (1994):

"It is worth mentioning that some Zener diodes and selected silicon power - supply rectifier diodes will work effectively as varactors at frequencies as high as 144 MHz. If a Zener diode is used in this manner it must be operated below its reverse breakdown voltage point. The stud - mount variety of power supply diodes are reported to be the best candidates as varactors, but not all diodes of this type  will work effectively; experimentation is necessary."

----------

αθικτον (05-05-12)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> κατι σαν αυτό Electronic Schematics for Hobbyists



Η χρήση βαρικαπ στο συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα (ταλάντωση με λυχνία) για διαμόρφωση έχει δυο προβλήματα. Αλλά για να πάρουμε τα πράγματα από την αρχή: 

Κάθε επαφή P-N παρουσιάζει χωρητικότητα που μεταβάλλεται αν εφαρμόσουμε τάση ανάστροφης πόλωσης. Συγκεκριμένα όσο αυξάνεται η τάση η χωρητικότητα ελαττώνεται, όχι γραμμικά βέβαια. Έτσι όποια δίοδο και να βάλουμε στη θέση της βάρικαπ, είτε τροφοδοσίας, είτε LED, είτε 1Ν4148, είτε B-C ενός 2Ν3055 (που λέει ο λόγος) κάτι θα κάνει. Αν κάνει αυτό που θέλουμε θα το δείξει η πράξη.
 Οι δίοδοι varicap (ή varactor ) είναι κατασκευασμένες να παρουσιάζουν πιο έντονα αυτό το φαινόμενο. Έχουν μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα, καλύτερη γραμμικότητα και μικρό ρεύμα διαρροής κατά την ανάστροφη πόλωση δηλαδή υψηλό συντελεστη ποιότητας Q. Εχουν βέβαια και ένα μειονέκτημα... παραμένουν δίοδοι.
Έτσι αν εφαρμόσουμε μια τάση RF όπως στο υπόψιν κύκλωμα θα την ανορθώσουν με αποτέλεσμα να εμφανιστεί ένα ρεύμα μέσα στη δίοδο κατά την ορθή φορά. Έτσι η δίοδος "αντιστέκεται" στην τάση διαμόρφωσης που προσπαθεί να την πολώσει αντίστροφα και ακόμα κάθε γραμμικότητα πάει περίπατο.
Το πρόβλημα αυτό λύνεται συνήθως τοποθετώντας δυο βάρικαπ κάθοδο με κάθοδο (μούρη με μούρη) όπως δείχνει και στο link. Έτσι δεν περνάει ρεύμα μέσα απο καμμιά. Η συνολική χωρητικότητά τους βέβαια είναι η μισή. Άλλος τρόπος είναι να εφαρμόσουμε μια τάση αντίστροφης πόλωσης για να εξουδετερώσουμε την τάση της "αυτοπόλωσης". Επίσης ο μετασχηματιστής που έχει το κύκλωμα του Χρήστου, πέρα από την όποια προσαρμογή που κάνει διατηρεί και την τάση πόλωσης της διόδου στο δυναμικό της γής.

Το πρόβλημα όμως ένεκα του οποίου οι βάρικαπ αποτυγχάνουν να λειτουργήσουν (μιλάω πάντα για τη συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή) είναι άλλο.

----------

αθικτον (11-07-13), 

ChristosK (04-05-12), 

SRF (04-05-12)

----------


## ChristosK

> Ενδιαφερον και πρωτοτυπο το κυκλωμα σου φιλε Χρήστο.
> Σ'ευχαριστω που μοιραζεσαι το πνευματικο σου εργο με ολους.
> 
> Η προταση σου για την εξελικτικη βελτιωση του αυτοταλαντωτου,ηταν και δικο μου οραμα στο θεμα μου "504: ο μυθος των fm" το οποιο,οπως θα ξερεις,εληξε 
> 
> αδοξα,αν εισαι ενας απο τους χιλιαδες αναγνωστες που το ειδαν (41500 "views"). 
> 
> Εκει ειχα "ριξει στο τραπεζι" την ιδεα της "αναγεννησης" του τελειου αυτοταλαντωτου,αλλα δεν μπορεσε να προχωρησει.
> 
> ...



Αλιθώς Ανέστη Γιώργο. Πνευματικό έργο? Απλά μάζεψα τα παλιά ρούχα μου που είχα χρόνια να φορέσω και τα έκανα δωρεά ελπίζοντας να βρεθούν και άλλοι που θα με μιμηθούν. Είμαι και εγώ ένας από τούς 41500 αναγνώστες σου αλλά το θέμα το άφησα στην μέση γιατί με κούρασαν τα πολλά σχόλια και ο "θόρυβος". Πρέπει όταν ένα θέμα βγαίνει εκτός ελέγχου να υπάρχει τρόπος να σβήνεις τα άχρηστα σχόλια για να μπορούν οι πολλοί να το παρακολουθήσουν. Πάντως με μέτρο την αναγνωσιμότητα έσπασες όλα τα ρεκόρ και θα όφειλαν οι ιδιοκτήτες του φόρουμ να σου δώσουν ποσοστά από τις διαφημίσεις  :Smile: . Σε ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σου. Προσωπικά θα είμαι ευχαριστημένος και χωρίς να καταλήξουμε κάπου. Αρκεί να βρεθεί ένας από όλους αυτούς που το διάβασαν που να πει ότι να εγώ το έφτιαξα και δουλεύει.

----------

αθικτον (05-05-12)

----------


## ChristosK

> κατι σαν αυτό Electronic Schematics for Hobbyists



Συμφωνώ. Κάπως έτσι το βλέπω και εγώ χαμράδιο. Εχεις πάρει φωτιά βλέπω. Ποιός όμως θα πιάσει το κολητήρι να το δοκιμάσει?

----------


## ChristosK

> είπαμε θα γίνουν αλλαγες ο μ/τ δεν χρειαζεται και οι βαρικαπ θα συνεργαστουν με το πηνιο ο πυκ. αναδρασης θα ενωθει πιο περα...και  διαφορα αλλα.



Τον μετασχηματιστή τον είχα βάλει επειδή διαφορετικά η εισαγωγή του βύσματος διαμόρφωσης προκαλούσε σημαντική ολίσθηση της συχνότητας εκπομπής, ενώ ακόμα και που κουνούσες το καλώδιο απο τον ενισχυτή η συχνότητα μεταβάλονταν. Βέβαια ο μετσχηματιστής προκαλούσε μικρή παραμόρφωση αλλά το προτιμούσα έτσι.

----------


## SRF

Δεν έχει πέσει κανένας "χαβαλές" όπως λες... Θα σχολιάσω γενικά αναφερόμενος, ανεξάρτητα που παραθέτω την απάντηση ενός μέλους, επειδή είναι Η ΠΙΟ ΟΡΘΩΣ ΤΕΚΜΗΡΙΩΜΕΝΗ μέχρι στιγμής... 





> Επειδή έχει πέσει πολύς χαβαλές με το αντικείμενο, αντιγράφω από το ARRL HANDBOOK FOR RADIO AMATEURS (1994):
> 
> "It is worth mentioning that some Zener diodes and selected silicon power - supply rectifier diodes will work effectively as varactors at frequencies as high as 144 MHz. If a Zener diode is used in this manner it must be operated below its reverse breakdown voltage point. The stud - mount variety of power supply diodes are reported to be the best candidates as varactors, *but not all diodes of this type  will work effectively; experimentation is necessary*."



Δεν έχει πέσει κανένας "χαβαλές" λοιπόν... ούτε ΚΑΝ απλά διαφωνούμε στο αν μιά δίοδος μη ονομαζόμενη κατασκευαστικά ως Βάρικαπ δεν θα παρουσιάζει το εκ κατασκευής των διόδων φαινόμενο της ενδοχωρητικής μεταβολής της επαφής των ημιαγωγών που την αποτελούν, αναλόγος της ανάστροφης τάσεως που θα εφαρμοστή στα άκρα της! Αυτό είναι ιδιότητα σε όλες της διόδους που δεν αμφισβητείται από κανέναν, όπως είναι και οι λοιπές ιδιότητες των διοόδων από ημιαγωγούς!!! 
ΟΜΩΣ η διαφωνία προκύπτει όταν ενώ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΒΑΡΙΚΑΠ, κάποιος προτείνει ελαφρά τη καρδία να αντικαταστασθεί από μια κοινή ανορθώτρια δίοδο, ή ένα λεντάκι, *απλά γιατί ο ίδιος αυθαίρετα πιστεύει ότι είναι καλύτερο* για αυτήν την εφαρμογή, που ΟΙ ΒΑΡΙΚΑΠ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΤΕΙ & ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΕΙ για να κάνει! 
ΑΝ βεβαίως είσαι σε πλήρη αδυναμία να βρεις - αγοράσεις μιά Βάρικαπ, και θέλεις ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ να κάνεις την συγκεκριμένη στιγμή μιά δοκιμή, ΕΝΑΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑ ΑΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ, τότε και μόνον τότε ΙΣΩΣ το να δοκιμάσεις μια τυχαία δίοδο ανορθώσεως, ζένερ!!! ή και λεντ, να δεις ΑΝ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΤΣΕΙ ΤΥΧΑΙΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ, και αυτό αν είσαι σοβαρός, ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ & ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΒΑΡΙΚΑΠ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΤΑΙ! 
Μάλιστα ακόμα και το κείμενο που παραθέτεις κλείνει με μια φράση ΠΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΥΣΙΑ!!! 





> Η χρήση βαρικαπ στο συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα (ταλάντωση με λυχνία) για διαμόρφωση έχει δυο προβλήματα. Αλλά για να πάρουμε τα πράγματα από την αρχή: 
> 
> *Κάθε επαφή P-N παρουσιάζει χωρητικότητα που μεταβάλλεται αν εφαρμόσουμε τάση ανάστροφης πόλωσης*. Συγκεκριμένα όσο αυξάνεται η τάση η χωρητικότητα ελαττώνεται, όχι γραμμικά βέβαια. Έτσι όποια δίοδο και να βάλουμε στη θέση της βάρικαπ, είτε τροφοδοσίας, είτε LED, είτε 1Ν4148, είτε B-C ενός 2Ν3055 (που λέει ο λόγος) κάτι θα κάνει. Αν κάνει αυτό που θέλουμε θα το δείξει η πράξη.
> * Οι δίοδοι varicap (ή varactor ) είναι κατασκευασμένες να παρουσιάζουν πιο έντονα αυτό το φαινόμενο*. Έχουν μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα, καλύτερη γραμμικότητα και μικρό ρεύμα διαρροής κατά την ανάστροφη πόλωση δηλαδή υψηλό συντελεστη ποιότητας Q. Εχουν βέβαια και ένα μειονέκτημα... παραμένουν δίοδοι.
> Έτσι αν εφαρμόσουμε μια τάση RF όπως στο υπόψιν κύκλωμα θα την ανορθώσουν με αποτέλεσμα να εμφανιστεί ένα ρεύμα μέσα στη δίοδο κατά την ορθή φορά. Έτσι η δίοδος "αντιστέκεται" στην τάση διαμόρφωσης που προσπαθεί να την πολώσει αντίστροφα και ακόμα κάθε γραμμικότητα πάει περίπατο.
> Το πρόβλημα αυτό λύνεται συνήθως τοποθετώντας δυο βάρικαπ κάθοδο με κάθοδο (μούρη με μούρη) όπως δείχνει και στο link. Έτσι δεν περνάει ρεύμα μέσα απο καμμιά. Η συνολική χωρητικότητά τους βέβαια είναι η μισή. Άλλος τρόπος είναι να εφαρμόσουμε μια τάση αντίστροφης πόλωσης για να εξουδετερώσουμε την τάση της "αυτοπόλωσης". Επίσης ο μετασχηματιστής που έχει το κύκλωμα του Χρήστου, πέρα από την όποια προσαρμογή που κάνει διατηρεί και την τάση πόλωσης της διόδου στο δυναμικό της γής.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα όμως ένεκα του οποίου οι βάρικαπ αποτυγχάνουν να λειτουργήσουν (μιλάω πάντα για τη συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή) είναι άλλο.



Αυτά ακριβώς που αναφέρεις εδώ ισχύουν! Βέβαια όταν έχεις μια Βάρικαπ, δεν την ξηλώνεις και βάζεις ότι σου έρθει στο μυαλό φαντάζομαι... αλλά σχεδιάζεις, βελτιώνεις, ή και επσκευάζεις το κύκλωμα ώστε αυτή να λειτουργεί σωστά& ΕΝΤΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΙΚΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΩΝ!!! Αν αντί να βρείς το αίτιο που πχ μιά βάρικαπ καίγεται ψάχνωντας το τι φταίει στον σχεδιασμό σου, στο κύκλωμά σου, το λύνεις ΙΣΩΣ με την αλχημεία του να βάλω πιό μεγάλη δίοδο, Λεντ, ή ότι να' ναι, τσάτρα πάτρα. όπως αποκαλείται στους κύκλους  των κατσαβιδάκιδων "τυχοπειραματιστών" (γιατί στων πραγματικών ερασιτεχνών θα το ΨΑΞΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΥ πριν πάνε σε τέτοιες λύσεις, ΑΝ ΠΑΝΕ τελικώς) τότε η σίγουρη λύση είναι να βάζεις εξ' αρχής ότι μεγαλύτερο υπάρχει στο εμπόριο για να μην παιδέυεσαι καν βρε παιδί μου καν, όπως για παράδειγμα αυτήν την τυχαία δίοδο ΙΣΧΥΟΣ... η μιά από τις φωτό εδώ... 

skn130_12.jpg Βιδώνεται και στο σασσί!! με την φορά που βολεύει κιόλας 
hvp2a20-20kv-high-votlage-single-phase-half-wave-rectifier-diode-168311n.jpg άριστη ως προς αντοχή σε τάση, δηλαδή ειδικά για τοποθέτηση στην ΑΝΟΔΟ μιάς λυχνίας ακόμα που είναι και το συνήθες ζητούμενο κάποιων!!! 

Αυτή λοιπόν ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΣΑΦΕΣΤΑΤΗ ΔΙΑΦΩΝΙΑ, και όχι ο "χαβαλές" όπως τον λες, του τύπου "βάλε ότι σου βρεθεί μπροστά σου" μερικών!!! 
Για να ξέρουμε δηλαδή και το που & το γιατί διαφωνούμε τελικώς!!! 

Συνεχίστε απτόητοι... (γενικά μιλώντας) και αν δεν σας βρίσκετε μια βάρικαπ διαθέσιμη ρίξτε στην θέση της ότι δίοδο βρεθεί κοντά σας!!! Άλλωστε όλα δουλεύουν... απλά οι κατασκευαστές & οι επιστήμονες που τα φτιάχνουν τα ειδικά εξαρτήματα, δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται!!! Σε αυτό πρέπει (?) να συμφωνήσω μάλλον... για να μην κάνω χαβαλέ κατ' εσάς!!! 

Καλημέρα και καλη συνέχεια... μέχρι να εξελιχθεί εκεί που μπορεί ο καθενας... 
Πρόβλεψή μου? Μην απορείτε πως το προβλέπω αλλά τελικά θα καταλήξει σε αυτό... 
EL504_GOLD.JPG

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Εμπνευσμένος από τα εγκληματικά σχέδια πομπών του POP εκείνης της περιόδου έφτιαξα το συνημμένο κύκλωμα.



Εγκληματικό το σχέδιο με την 504 του POP (μιλάω γι΄αυτό που έχει από πάνω ο SRF) γιατί?
Έτυχε να δουλέψω εκεί 5 χρόνια και να κατασκευάσω κάπου στα 200-300 (μπορεί και περισσότερα!) κομμάτια με την 504 και δούλευαν άψογα!
Τώρα το αν μπορεί να βελτιωθεί, ή αν το δικό σου σχέδιο είναι καλύτερο είναι άλλο θέμα.
Μακάρι να είχα χρόνο (και χώρο...) να το υλοποιήσω και να σου πω τη γνώμη μου.
Ίσως στο μέλλον.

----------

αθικτον (05-05-12)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Συνεχίστε απτόητοι... (γενικά μιλώντας) και αν δεν σας βρίσκετε μια βάρικαπ διαθέσιμη ρίξτε στην θέση της ότι δίοδο βρεθεί κοντά σας!!! Άλλωστε όλα δουλεύουν... απλά οι κατασκευαστές & οι επιστήμονες που τα φτιάχνουν τα ειδικά εξαρτήματα, δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται!!! Σε αυτό πρέπει (?) να συμφωνήσω μάλλον... για να μην κάνω χαβαλέ κατ' εσάς!!!



Γιώργο την έκφραση "χαβαλές" τη χρησιμοποίησα μόνο εγώ και όχι με σκωπτικό τρόπο για το πρόσωπό σου (ή για οποιονδήποτε άλλον στο φόρουμ), αλλά για να δείξω ότι γίνεται πολύς λόγος για ένα θέμα που στο κάτω - κάτω δεν είναι και το πιο επικίνδυνο. Το χειρότερο που μπορεί να συμβεί είναι να μη βγάλεις διαμόρφωση. Αντίθετα υπάρχουν άλλες επεμβάσεις που ένα ήδη κακό σχέδιο το κάνουν και επικίνδυνο.
Επισημαίνω ότι η ενασχόληση μου με το θέμα αυτό γίνεται καθαρά για λόγους πειραματισμού σε ένα "ρετρο" κύκλωμα που δεν προτίθεμαι ούτε και συνιστώ σε κάποιον να κατασκευάσει και να χρησιμοποιήσει. Το θέμα με τις βάρικαπ έχει ενδιαφέρον και θα επανέλθω.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Εγκληματικό το σχέδιο με την 504 του POP (μιλάω γι΄αυτό που έχει από πάνω ο SRF) γιατί?



Γιώργο σίγουρα αυτό το σχέδιο υλοποιούσατε;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Γιώργο σίγουρα αυτό το σχέδιο υλοποιούσατε;



Ναι αυτό, το "γνήσιο" εννοώ φυσικά, χωρίς τις φωτοσοπιές, πέρα από τους πυκνωτές στις διόδους ανώρθωσης.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Γιώργο σίγουρα αυτό το σχέδιο υλοποιούσατε;







> Ναι αυτό, το "γνήσιο" εννοώ φυσικά, χωρίς τις φωτοσοπιές, πέρα από τους πυκνωτές στις διόδους ανώρθωσης.



Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω...
Μάλλον αυτό είναι πολύ πειραγμένο και είναι από την 6146 και όχι την 504.
Πάνε και χρόνια, αλλά έχω όλα τα σχέδια σπίτι αρχείο, όπως και τον ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗ.

----------


## leosedf

Αν στο κατσίκι σου φορέσεις κοστούμι, πάλι ένα κατσίκι θα είναι..
Έχουμε 2012 και έχω βαρεθεί να σας βλέπω να συγκρίνετε τις λυχνίες σας.

----------


## ChristosK

> Αν στο κατσίκι σου φορέσεις κοστούμι, πάλι ένα κατσίκι θα είναι..
> Έχουμε 2012 και έχω βαρεθεί να σας βλέπω να συγκρίνετε τις λυχνίες σας.



Φίλε Κώστα ο τίτλος του θέματος περιέχει τις λέξεις "Λυχνία και Αυτοταλάντωτο" αφού δεν σε ενδιάφερει γιατί το διάβασες? Και αφού το διάβασες και ανακάλυψες ότι δεν σε ενδιαφέρει γιατί χάνεις τον καιρό σου και γράφεις σχόλια πού δεν προσφέρουν τίποτε?

----------


## leosedf

> Φίλε Κώστα ο τίτλος του θέματος περιέχει τις λέξεις "Λυχνία και Αυτοταλάντωτο" αφού δεν σε ενδιάφερει γιατί το διάβασες? Και αφού το διάβασες και ανακάλυψες ότι δεν σε ενδιαφέρει γιατί χάνεις τον καιρό σου και γράφεις σχόλια πού δεν προσφέρουν τίποτε?



Βαριόμουνα να πατήσω το κουμπί εγγραφής και απάντησα για να παίρνω ενημερώσεις. Έτσι θα κλειδωθεί εγκαίρως.

----------


## ChristosK

Φίλοι, δεν έχω δει κανένα σχόλιο για το κύκλωμα ανόδου και προσαρμογής κεραίας. Τίποτα καλύτερο δεν έχει κανένας να προτείνει? Οταν φτιάχνατε ενισχυτές τι κάνατε?

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Φίλοι, δεν έχω δει κανένα σχόλιο για το κύκλωμα ανόδου και προσαρμογής κεραίας. Τίποτα καλύτερο δεν έχει κανένας να προτείνει? Οταν φτιάχνατε ενισχυτές τι κάνατε?



Εχει ανοίξει θέμα στο "Γενικά".

----------


## αθικτον

> θα άρπαζε η βαρικαπ οπως ειναι.



Δεν παθαινει τιποτα η "varicap" ,φιλε βαςβας ,φτιαχτο ετσι και μην το φοβασαι.

----------


## αθικτον

> Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω...
> Μάλλον αυτό είναι πολύ πειραγμένο και είναι από την 6146 και όχι την 504.



Το σχεδιο που ειδες φιλε Γιωργο,μοιαζει να ειναι του "ποπ"
αλλα δεν ειναι.

Ειναι δικο μου σχεδιο,γι'αυτο εχει και τ'ονομα μου.

φιλικα και χριστός Ανέστη,Γεωργιος (αθικτον)

----------


## αθικτον

> Αν στο κατσίκι σου φορέσεις κοστούμι, πάλι ένα κατσίκι θα είναι..
> Έχουμε 2012 και έχω βαρεθεί να σας βλέπω να συγκρίνετε τις λυχνίες σας.



Με στεναχωρεις μ'αυτο που γραφεις φιλε Κωνσταντινε.

----------


## αθικτον

> Έτυχε να δουλέψω εκεί 5 χρόνια και να κατασκευάσω κάπου στα 200-300 (μπορεί και περισσότερα!) κομμάτια με την 504 και δούλευαν άψογα!



Καλημερα φιλε Γιωργο. 

Ως τεχνικος του ποπ που ησουν,μηπως υπαρχει καμμια φωτο απο το εσωτερικο του κουτιου της φωτογραφιας;

504 ποπ.JPG

Πιστευω πως ειναι ανεκπληρωτη επιθυμια πολλων φιλων εδω.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Το σχεδιο που ειδες φιλε Γιωργο,μοιαζει να ειναι του "ποπ"
> αλλα δεν ειναι.
> 
> Ειναι δικο μου σχεδιο,γι'αυτο εχει και τ'ονομα μου.
> 
> φιλικα και χριστός Ανέστη,Γεωργιος (αθικτον)



Δε μοιάζει να είναι, είναι, απλά έχεις σκανάρει το σχέδιο του ΡΟΡ και έχεις επέμβει με photoshop αλλάζοντας κάποια εξαρτήματα και λογικά είναι με την 6146 και όχι την 504.
Όμως ναι, σα σχέδιο τελικά είναι δικό σου  :Wink: 





> Καλημερα φιλε Γιωργο. 
> 
> Ως τεχνικος του ποπ που ησουν,μηπως υπαρχει καμμια φωτο απο το εσωτερικο του κουτιου της φωτογραφιας;
> 
> 504 ποπ.JPG
> 
> Πιστευω πως ειναι ανεκπληρωτη επιθυμια πολλων φιλων εδω.



Όχι, δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει τίποτα, δεν υπήρχαν και ψηφιακές τότε να βγάζουμε φωτό για πλάκα όπως τώρα.
Αν βρω λίγο χρόνο να το ζωγραφίσω όμως!
Το θυμάμαι όπως την παλάμη μου  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ChristosK

Κάθισα και μάζεψα ότι χρήσιμο βρήκα σχετικά με τις βάρικαπ πού αφορά το θέμα. Τα ίδια λίγο πολύ που ανέφερε ο Ακρίτας. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varicap:
Using two back-to-back, (cathode to cathode) series connected varicap diodes is another common configuration. Effectively the second varicap replaces the blocking capacitor in the first circuit. This reduces the overall capacitance by half and the change in capacitance to half also, but possesses the advantage of reducing the A.C. component of voltage across each device and symmetrical distortion should the A.C. component possess enough amplitude to bias the varicaps into forward conduction.
When designing tuning circuits with varicaps it is usually good practice to maintain the A.C. component of voltage across the varicap at a minimal level, usually less than 100mV peak to peak, to prevent this changing the capacitance of the diode too much and thus distorting the signal and adding harmonics to it.
Varactors.GIF
                                                                                                                                            .                                 

http://www.radio-electronics.com/inf.../circuits.php:
Either a resistor or an inductor can be used for this as the diodes operate under reverse bias and present a high DC resistance.

*Applying varactor tuning voltage via resistor and inductor* 
Inductors can operate well under some situations as they provide a low resistance path for the bias. However they can introduce spurious inductance and under some circumstances they may cause spurious oscillations to occur when used in an oscillator. Resistors may also be used. The resistance must be high enough to isolate the bias circuitry from the tuned circuit without lowering the Q. They must also be low enough to control the bias on the diode against the effects of the RF passing through the diode. A value of 10 kohms is often a good starting point.
The varactor diodes may be driven in either a single or back to back configuration. The single varactor configuration has the advantage of simplicity. The back-to-back configuration overcomes the problem of the RF modulating the tuning voltage as the effect is cancelled out - as the RF voltage rises, the capacitance on one diode will increase and the other decrease. The back-to-back configuration also halves the capacitance of the single diode as the capacitances from the two diodes are placed in series with each other. It should also be remembered that the series resistance will be doubled and this will affect the Q.

*Varactor back-to-back drive* 
When designing a circuit using varactor diodes, care must be taken to ensure that the diodes do not become forward biased. Sometimes, especially when using low levels of reverse bias, the signal in the RF section of the circuit may be sufficient over some sections of the cycle to overcome the bias and drive the diode into forward conduction. This leads to the generation of spurious signals and other nasty unwanted effects.

----------


## ^Active^

> βλεπουμε πως σιγα σιγα ερχεται η βελτιωση το σχεδιο του χρηστου σιγουρα μπορει να γινει πολυ καλο!



Σχεδιο διαβαζω και σχεδιο δεν βλεπω...

----------


## SRF

> Σχεδιο διαβαζω και σχεδιο δεν βλεπω...



 Περίεργο...  :Confused1:

----------


## αθικτον

Οσο υπαρχει παρακολουθηση δε βαζω τιποτα. 

(ο νοών νοείτω).

----------

EL-504 (23-08-12)

----------


## αθικτον

> Πάντως με μέτρο την αναγνωσιμότητα (ο μυθος των "fm") έσπασε όλα τα ρεκόρ και θα όφειλαν οι ιδιοκτήτες του φόρουμ να σου δώσουν ποσοστά από τις διαφημίσεις .



Χαιρομαι που το θεμα μου εφτασε τοσο ψηλα φιλε Χρήστο. 

Η μεγαλη θεαση δειχνει την αγαπη των απλων ανθρωπων στην ταπεινη και "φτηνη" EL504" που αναπτυχθηκε ως ενα κομματι της ηλεκτρονικης ιστοριας στην Ελλαδα των τελευταιων 30 χρονων.

Δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε απο που ξεκινησαμε,γιατι ετσι βλεπουμε το μεγεθος της διαδρομης.

Καλω λοιπον ολους τους τεχνικους να συμβαλουν στην επανασχεδιαση του αυτοταλαντωτου,να γραψουν τον δικο τους επιλογο στις σελιδες ιστοριας της 504,για χαρη ολων αυτων των ανθρωπων που περιμενουν κατι...

φιλικα και χριστός Ανέστη,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------

EL-504 (23-08-12)

----------


## SRF

> *Με στεναχωρεις μ'αυτο που γραφεις* φιλε Κωνσταντινε.







> Αν στο κατσίκι σου φορέσεις κοστούμι, πάλι ένα κατσίκι θα είναι..
> Έχουμε 2012 και έχω βαρεθεί να σας βλέπω να συγκρίνετε τις λυχνίες σας.



leosedf προβλέπω αν συνεχίσεις να επικρίνεις να χαρακτηριστείς επίσης ως αγενής και εχθρός του Φόρουμ, έναντι των ευγενοστεναχωρημένων...  :Tongue2:

----------


## αθικτον

Πρεπει να διευκρινισω κατι:

Οταν γραφω οτι στεναχωρεθηκα δεν εννοω οτι χαλασε ο κοσμος.

Ο φιλος Κωνσταντινος (leosedf) ειναι αγαπητος σε ολους,με σημαντικοτατη προσφορα στο "φορουμ" δινωντας ελευθερα τη γνωση,χωρις να κρυβει πραγματα (οπως κανουν καποιοι αλλοι).

Γι'αυτο και αξιζει τον σεβασμο ολων μας.

Και εν κατακλειδι εχει δικιο!   Οταν μιλαει για την 504.

Απλως εγω προσεγγιζω το θεμα απο μια ρομαντικη πλευρα,βλεπωντας το σαν μια γλυκεια αναμνηση της νιοτης 

μου.  Κοιταζωντας το μπλε φως που βγαινει απ'την "καρδια" της ξαναγινομαι μικρο παιδι.

φιλικα και χριστός Ανέστη,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------


## SRF

> Πρεπει να διευκρινισω κατι:
> 
> Οταν γραφω οτι στεναχωρεθηκα δεν εννοω οτι χαλασε ο κοσμος.
> 
> ... με σημαντικοτατη προσφορα στο "φορουμ" δινωντας *ελευθερα* τη γνωση, *χωρις να κρυβει πραγματα (οπως κανουν καποιοι αλλοι).*
> ...



...! ... ? 





> ... Κι αν θες πες μου *να σου στειλω το σωστο κυκλωμα*, για να'χεις καλο διαχωρισμο που οταν γυριζεις το δεκτη στο "mono"
> η ενταση του ηχου δεν θα πεφτει.
> 
> Βεβαια, εχω κυκλωμα *να σου στειλω* με το pcb ετοιμο,το οποιο στο δεκτη δεν βγαζει φυσημα.
> 
> Οτι χρειαστεις στη διαθεση σου. 
> 
> φιλικα,Γιωργος.








> ... θελω να το δωσω να το δουν ολοι.
> 
> *Αν το βαλω ομως*, θ'αρχισουν τα σχόλια ...







> *Ειμαι ειδικος στη λαμπα αυτη*, ειχα ακομα *πολλα πραγματα να δωσω*, που στην πραξη ειχαν εφαρμογη φιλε Νικο, που βγηκαν μετα απο χρονια βελτιωσεων απο αγαπη γι'αυτο το φτηνο ταπεινο λαμπακι, αλλα οταν ειδα να διασυρομαι *σταματησα*. Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ξερεις ποιος ευθυνεται γι'αυτα *που δεν θα γινουν γνωστα*. (ο srf).
> ...








> Καλημερα φιλε ....
> 
> ...το σχεδιο *που σου'στειλα* ...
> 
> ... κυκλωμα ειδικα σχεδιασμενου τροφοδοτικου,το οποιο θα στο δωσω γιατι οπως ειπα σε αλλο "ποστ"
> ειδα οτι αγαπας το αυτοταλαντωτο.
> 
> *Θα στο στειλω με "e mail" γιατι δεν θελω να το δημοσιευσω*.
> 
> Γεωργιος (*αθικτον*).







> Οσο υπαρχει παρακολουθηση *δε βαζω τιποτα*. 
> 
> (ο νοών νοείτω).



Αποδείξεις απόλυτης αυτογνωσίας... 
!!!

----------


## silver

Παρακαλουνται θερμως τα μελη και οι επισκεπτες του παροντος θεματος οπως σταματησουν αμεσα την με οποιονδηποτε τροπο (C4I,βαλιτσακια κλπ) παρακολουθηση-κατασκοπεια του θεματος,κρυφη η φανερη, ωστε να μπορεσει να ανεβει κανενα σωστο σχεδιο απο τον ειδικο.Εχω δικαιωμα και στην μορφωση και στην παραμορφωση.Μην μου το στερειτε.

----------

SRF (10-05-12)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> για τα εφεμ και για τους 105,4μχ εχουμε 3,35 σπειρες διαμετρου 1εκ. και 12πφ πυκνωτη με συρμα 1χιλ. 0,19 μαν.



Σωστός υπολογισμός και με ακρίβεια! 
Τι σύρμα όμως?  :Confused1:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Ότι σύρμα βρούμε μπροστά μας υποθέτω...

----------


## αθικτον

Για οποιον φιλο ενδιαφερεται, τρεις φιλοι ρωτουν (#1-3) :

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=63378

"post" ; 4o : ????????????  κρυμμενη γνωση.

----------


## ChristosK

Για να προχωρήσουμε λίγο με την ουσία του θέματος παραθέτω δύο λύσεις που προτείνω για διαμόρφωση με βάση την συζήτηση που έχει γίνει. Το (β) είναι εύκολο να εξηγηθεί ενώ το (α) απλά το σκέφτηκα αλλά δεν το έχω δει πουθενά που σημαίνει ότι πιθανόν να είναι λάθος. Θέλω την γνώμη σας. Πού είναι το ....κατσίκι? Το φιλτράρισμα στην είσοδο είναι αρκετό?

  Και κάτι ακόμα. Σχόλια αποδοκιμασίας δεν έχουν κανένα νόημα. Παρακαλώ αφήστε αυτούς που τους ενδιαφέρει το θέμα να κάνουν την δουλειά τους χωρίς παρεκτροπές. Προσωπικά θέματα δεν μας απασχολούν. Επίσης παρακαλώ όταν στέλνετε ραβασάκια μεταξύ σας να περιλάμβανετε και εμένα. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.   
Varactors2.GIF

----------

EL-504 (23-08-12)

----------


## αθικτον

Το (β) ειναι καλυτερο,φιλε Χρήστο.

Το φιλτρο ειναι ενταξει.

Προεμφαση στην εισοδο δε θα βαλεις;

Ειμαι περιεργος να δω τι θα βγει στο τελος.

Χαιρομαι που εχεις ορεξη να προσπαθησεις.

----------


## ChristosK

> Το (β) ειναι καλυτερο,φιλε Χρήστο.
> 
> Το φιλτρο ειναι ενταξει.
> 
> Προεμφαση στην εισοδο δε θα βαλεις;
> 
> Ειμαι περιεργος να δω τι θα βγει στο τελος.
> 
> Χαιρομαι που εχεις ορεξη να προσπαθησεις.



Γιώργο προέμφαση δεν σκόπευα να βάλω αλλά εάν έχεις κάποιο δικό σου κύκλωμα να προτείνεις να το συζητήσουμε. Για αυτό άλλωστε υπάρχει και το φόρουμ. Εάν ήταν να τα κάνω όλα μόνος τι το χρειάζομαι?

----------


## ChristosK

> Εγκληματικό το σχέδιο με την 504 του POP (μιλάω γι΄αυτό που έχει από πάνω ο SRF) γιατί?
> Έτυχε να δουλέψω εκεί 5 χρόνια και να κατασκευάσω κάπου στα 200-300 (μπορεί και περισσότερα!) κομμάτια με την 504 και δούλευαν άψογα!
> Τώρα το αν μπορεί να βελτιωθεί, ή αν το δικό σου σχέδιο είναι καλύτερο είναι άλλο θέμα.
> Μακάρι να είχα χρόνο (και χώρο...) να το υλοποιήσω και να σου πω τη γνώμη μου.
> Ίσως στο μέλλον.



Γιώργο δεν είχα καμία πρόθεση να σε προσβάλω. Εχεις δίκιο. Μάλιστα αρχίζω να πιστεύω οτι αυτός πού σχεδίασε αυτό το θεωρητικά λάθος κύκλωμα της διαμόρφωσης δεν ήταν ούτε χαζός ούτε άσχετος. Ισως απλά αναγκάστηκε να το κάνει έτσι γιατί διαφορετικά δεν θα δούλευε καθόλου. Εσύ τον ήξερες? Είναι εν ζωή αυτός ο άνθρωπος? Μπορούμε να έρθουμε σε επαφή μαζι του να τον ρωτήσουμε?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Γιώργο δεν είχα καμία πρόθεση να σε προσβάλω. Εχεις δίκιο. Μάλιστα αρχίζω να πιστεύω οτι αυτός πού σχεδίασε αυτό το θεωρητικά λάθος κύκλωμα της διαμόρφωσης δεν ήταν ούτε χαζός ούτε άσχετος. Ισως απλά αναγκάστηκε να το κάνει έτσι γιατί διαφορετικά δεν θα δούλευε καθόλου. Εσύ τον ήξερες? Είναι εν ζωή αυτός ο άνθρωπος? Μπορούμε να έρθουμε σε επαφή μαζι του να τον ρωτήσουμε?



Καλημέρα Χρήστο.
Βρε δεν προσβάλεις κανέναν, μια συζήτηση κάνουμε και ο καθένας λέει τη γνώμη του που είναι σεβαστή.
Απλά είδα το "εγκληματικό" και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν συμφωνώ με αυτό τον όρο, εγκληματικό θα ήταν αν είχε σκοτωθεί κανένας και επίσης σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ήταν λάθος το σχέδιο, μια χαρά δούλευε και δεν είχε κάποιο λάθος.
Ζει ο άνθρωπος και είναι μια χαρά!

----------


## ChristosK

> Καλημέρα Χρήστο.
> Βρε δεν προσβάλεις κανέναν, μια συζήτηση κάνουμε και ο καθένας λέει τη γνώμη του που είναι σεβαστή.
> Απλά είδα το "εγκληματικό" και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν συμφωνώ με αυτό τον όρο, εγκληματικό θα ήταν αν είχε σκοτωθεί κανένας και επίσης σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ήταν λάθος το σχέδιο, μια χαρά δούλευε και δεν είχε κάποιο λάθος.
> Ζει ο άνθρωπος και είναι μια χαρά!



Δεν επιμένω Γιώργο. Ας βρεθεί κάποια άλλη λέξη να χαρακτηρίσει ένα κύκλωμα που έβγαζε 10 βαττ στην βασική και άλλα τόσα και περισσότερα σε αρμονικές και που ολίσθαινε επειδή ο αέρας φυσούσε και κουνούσε την κεραία (και εγώ τέτοιο είχα και μου έδωσε μεγάλη χαρά τότε). Εμείς προσπαθούμε να το βελτιώσουμε με αυτή την ακαδημαική συζήτηση και ισως δεν πρόκειται να καταλήξουμε σε κάτι καλύτερο και επίσης ποτέ δεν θα το μάθουμε στην πράξη. Παντως θα μας βοηθούσες πολυ εάν μπορούσες να ρωτήσεις τον σχεδιαστή εάν υπήρχε κάποιος συγκεκριμένος λόγος  που επέλεξε να μην πολώσει την δίοδο, η απλά το άφησε έτσι επειδη δούλευε.

----------


## ChristosK

> αν σας ενδιαφερει στο δικο μου η βαρικαπ ειναι οπως στο β του Χρηστου παραλληλα στο πηνιο ταλαντωσης στο οδηγο!



Είχες φτιάξει το κλασικό Ηάρτλευ?

----------


## SRF

> Καλημέρα Χρήστο.
> Βρε δεν προσβάλεις κανέναν, μια συζήτηση κάνουμε και ο καθένας λέει τη γνώμη του που είναι σεβαστή.
> Απλά είδα το "εγκληματικό" και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν συμφωνώ με αυτό τον όρο, εγκληματικό θα ήταν αν είχε σκοτωθεί κανένας και επίσης σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ήταν λάθος το σχέδιο, μια χαρά δούλευε και δεν είχε κάποιο λάθος.
> *Ζει ο άνθρωπος και είναι μια χαρά*!



Αν κατάλαβα από τα γραφόμενά σου εργάστηκες στον πόπη μετά το 1991... ? 
Υπάρχει και άλλο μέλος εδώ, που εργάστηκε επίσης εκεί, και αρκετά χρόνια πριν μάλιστα... οπότε μπορώ να ρωτήσω φαντάζομαι αμφοτέρους, ξέρετε ΠΟΙΟΣ σχεδίασε αρχικά το βασικό συνδεσμολογικό διάγραμμα ΟΛΩΝ των μετέπειτα πομπών ΦΜ που πουλούσε τόσο ο πόπης όσο και απέναντί του ο Μπίλης? 
Αν δεν θέλετε να πείτε όνομα, δώστε ίσως το χαρακτηριστικό του... έστω!!! Το ρωτάω γιατί έχω υπ' όψην μου κάτι, και αν θυμάμαι καλά... τουλάχιστον μετά το 90 δεν κρατούσαν ιδιαίτερα καλές σχέσεις μεταξύ τους όλοι οι "εμπλεκόμενοι" ...

----------

ChristosK (11-05-12)

----------


## αθικτον

> σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ήταν λάθος το σχέδιο, μια χαρά δούλευε και δεν είχε κάποιο λάθος.
> Ζει ο άνθρωπος και είναι μια χαρά!



Θα ηταν ομορφο να ειχαμε μερικα σχολια απο τον ιδιο.

Δηλαδη που βρηκε το σχεδιο, ή αν το επινοησε ο ιδιος,τα αποτελεσματα των πειραματισμων του μεχρι την τελικη εκδοση του αυτοταλαντωτου.

φιλικα και χριστός Ανέστη,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------


## SRF

> Θα ηταν ομορφο να ειχαμε μερικα σχολια απο τον ιδιο.
> 
> Δηλαδη *που βρηκε το σχεδιο*, ή αν το επινοησε ο ιδιος,τα αποτελεσματα των πειραματισμων του *μεχρι την τελικη εκδοση* του αυτοταλαντωτου.
> 
> φιλικα και χριστός Ανέστη,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).



Άντε... ας ξεκινήσουμε από τα βασικά!!! 
Colpitts_1920.jpg Εικ 1. 

Πηγή. ΙΕΕΕ 

Για να το βλέπουμε καλυτερα, να μην μας μπερδεύει, το περιστρέφουμε 90ο αριστερά... 

Colpitts_1920_1.JPG Εικ 2.

Και πάλι λίγο μπέρδεμα? Ναι, αυτό είναι λογικό... Πάμε στην απλοποίησή του λοιπόν... 
basic_radio_hoag_Page_369-110.JPG Εικ 3. 
Πηγή. Vias org 

που θα γίνει ακριβώς αυτό τελικά με μικρή μετακίνηση στο σχέδιο μερικών υλικών, για να το δούμε σχετικά πιό κοντα σε ότι μάθαμε εμπειρικά στα νιάτα μας!!! 
basic_radio_hoag_Page_369-1102.JPG Εικ 4.

Αν το ίδιο είχε ενεργό στοιχείο ένα τρανζίστορ (γιά όσους πιστεύουν ότι κάποια άλλη θεωρία ισχύει σε αυτά και στις λυχνίες, ας την παρακάμψουν την εικόνα αυτή)  θα ήταν σαν αυτό εδώ 
Colpitts_BasicOsc1.gif Εικ 5. 
Πηγή. Electronics Tutorials - Colpitts_Osc 

Ακόμα δεν είναι αρκετά καταννοητό? 
ΟΚ... το καταννοώ, είναι όντως δύσκολο με τις εικόνες που έχουν κάποιοι από παιδιά στο νου... 
Ας πάμε τότε να δούμε κάτι πιό ευμνημονικό... με μάλιστα μιά μικρή λαμπούλα που ήταν και για κάποιους αγαπούλα... 
Colpitts_6BQ5_0.JPG Εικ 6. 
Πηγή. ? κάπου στο παρελθόν που θα την δούμε αργότερα! 

Ωπ! Βρε, κοίτα εδώ να δεις. που ξαναγίνεσαι πάλι παιδί... ! Αυτό τώρα μάλλον θα σου μοιάζει, με αυτά που ο νους σου αναθυμιάζει!!! Βέβαια δεν λες ότι είναι και το ίδιο, αφού με την εικόνα 4 διαφέρει πιό λίγο! 

Ξέρω... ναι πραγματικά δεν έχει τα ίδια στοιχεία, πόσο μεγάλη μας αυτή η ατυχία... Μήπως απλά να σε ξεγελά, μιά εικόνα που'χεις απ'τα παλιά?

----------


## SRF

> Άντε... ας ξεκινήσουμε από τα βασικά!!! 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32947 Εικ 1. 
> 
> Πηγή. ΙΕΕΕ 
> ....
> Ακόμα δεν είναι αρκετά καταννοητό? 
> ΟΚ... το καταννοώ, είναι όντως δύσκολο με τις εικόνες που έχουν κάποιοι από παιδιά στο νου... 
> Ας πάμε τότε να δούμε κάτι πιό ευμνημονικό... με μάλιστα μιά μικρή λαμπούλα που ήταν και για κάποιους αγαπούλα... 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32952 Εικ 6. 
> ...



Ας δούμε τώρα λοιπόν, μια τέτοια εικόνα από τον ΠΟΠ... 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32962 

Καμμία απολύτως σχέση, λές ίσως πως δεν έχει! Αν το συνεχίσω όμως εδώ, θα αλλοιώσω το θέμα αυτό, πράγμα που δεν το'χω σκοπό.  Για αυτό λοιπόν θα τα πω εδώ που θεωρώ ως πιό σοβαρό, πάντα προς το θεωρητικό, από ένα θέμα απλά ερασιτεχνικό... που άλλωστε έχει σκοπό ίσως αυτό! 

Εκεί ίσως τελικά να δούμε απλά & ωραία, αν ήταν αυτή η ταλάντωση με βάρικαπ τυχαία!!!

----------


## p.gabr

Γιωργο εγραψες.......

Μου αρεσε το πρωτο σχεδιο που ηταν ετσι
 η σχεδιαση των λυχνιων πριν το 1941
Νομιζω οτι η σχεδιαση αλλαξε το 1942 αντε το 45
Ηταν στανταρτ αυτη η σχεδιαση και στα στρατιωτικα σχεδια και στα qst

Ησουν πολυ αναλυτικος....βρε τι κανουν οι εικονιτσες

----------


## ChristosK

Συνιστώ σε όλους να διαβάσουν αυτό

http://archive.org/stream/73-magazine-1960-10/10_October_1960#page/n11/mode/1up¨

  Σε συνδιασμό με όλα τα άλλα που ξέρετε νομίζω θα καταλάβετε 2 πράγματα.


Γιατί ο Ποπ δεν πόλωσε την δίοδοΓιατί το (β) που έστειλα είναι λάθος      (το (α) ξεχάστε το) 

  Ξεκινάω από το 1. 

  Ο c5 που έβαζε ο Ποπ είχε τιμή 3 - 5.6 pf. Η τιμή αυτή είχε σκοπό να μειώσει αποτελεσματικά την RF πού έφτανε τελικά στην δίοδο. ΒΑ 102 δέν υπάρχει σήμερα. Ας πάρουμε όμως μιά παραπλήσια στοιχεία της οποίας έστειλε ο χαμραδιο (σε ευχαριστώ) την ΒΒ105. Χωρίς πόλωση η δίοδος έχει χωρητικότητα 174 pf. Εάν τώρα η RF είχε πλάτος 200 βολτ μεταξυ c5 και γής, στην δίοδο θά έφταναν περίπου 3.5 βόλτ. Εάν ομώς την πολώσουμε με 7 βόλτ η ΒΒ105 έχει χωρητικότητα 13 pf και RF τάση 46 βόλτ δηλαδή εκτός ορίων λειτουργίας (θα καεί). Για να πάρουμε χωρητικότητα 174  pf  με πόλωση 7 βόλτ θα έπρεπε να συνδέσουμε 14 διόδους παράληλα! , πράγμα εμπορικά ανεφάρμοστο. Σήμερα όμως υπάρχουν δίοδοι που μπορούν να δώσουν την ζητούμενη χωρητικότητα με ανάλογη πόλωση. Οι υπολογισμοί είναι χονδρικοί (και ερασιτεχνικοί όπως πολύ σωστά θα έγραφε ο srf). Το συμπέρασμα όμως είναι το σημαντικότερο. 

  2.     Με βάση την παραπάνω εξήγηση ο c5 στο (β) θα πρέπει να είναι όσο το δυνατόν μικρότερος οπότε θα έπρεπε να επιλέξω και εγώ 3 pf ενώ μία δίοδος δεν επαρκεί. Η ΒΒ112 έχει ενδιαφέρον και θα πρέπει να εξετάσουμε εάν αυτή μπορεί να δώσει λύση στο πρόβλημα μας.

----------

SRF (13-05-12)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Άντε... ας ξεκινήσουμε από τα βασικά
> με μάλιστα μιά μικρή λαμπούλα που ήταν και για κάποιους αγαπούλα
>  αυτό τώρα μάλλον θα σου μοιάζει, με αυτά που ο νους σου αναθυμιάζει
> ξέρω... ναι πραγματικά δεν έχει τα ίδια στοιχεία, πόσο μεγάλη μας αυτή η ατυχία
> μήπως απλά να σε ξεγελά, μιά εικόνα που'χεις απ'τα παλιά?



Να το κάνω μπλουζ;

----------

SRF (13-05-12)

----------


## SRF

> Να το κάνω μπλουζ;



 :Biggrin:  

Γιατί όχι...το ρυθμ το έχεις... μάλλον! 

Κάτσε να σου δώσω και ένα δυό ρεφραίν... 





> 504 όλοι μου οι πομποί...
> 504 μόνο στην εκπομπή!!! 
> 504 όλοι μου οι πομποί 
> άσχετος με την ηλεκτρονική!







> Πομπός με 504!
> Ας πέσω και στα τέσσεραααα!!!
> Πομπός με 504!
> και όλα τα άλλα τέζαρααααα!!!



Διάλεξε ελεύθερα...  :Lol:

----------


## ChristosK

Και γιά να μήν τα φορτώνουμε όλα στον Ποπ διαβάστε και αυτό. 

http://archive.org/stream/73-magazin.../n111/mode/1up

HiFi και σε εμπορική εφαρμογή παρακαλώ...

----------

αθικτον (16-05-12)

----------


## ChristosK

> το κυκλωμα ανοδου που εχεις βαλει στην αρχη  δουλευει καλα;
> 
> κανονικα δεν πρεπει να συντονιζει.



Χαμραδιο, το κυκλωμα ανόδου είναι κλασικό και το εχουν δουλέψει χιλάδες στο παρελθόν όπως και εγώ. Εάν θέλεις υπάρχει και σχετικό θέμα στο http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=63435 για να διαβάσεις. Πιστευω όμως οτι και παράλληλο να το κάνεις δεν θα έχει καμιά διαφορά. Εγώ ψάχνω για κάτι καλύτερο. Οποιος θέλει να κάνει προτάσεις για να το βελιώσουμε είναι καλοδεχούμενος.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Οποιος θέλει να κάνει προτάσεις για να το βελιώσουμε είναι καλοδεχούμενος.



Και αφού δε λέει κανείς να πιάσει κολλητήρι θα το κάνω εγώ (όταν τελειώσω με την κιθάρα).

----------

ChristosK (16-05-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Γιατί όχι...το ρυθμ το έχεις... μάλλον! 
> 
> Κάτσε να σου δώσω και ένα δυό ρεφραίν... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Διάλεξε ελεύθερα...




Βεβαίως υπάρχουν και μαντινάδες:

"504 έμορφη και χιλιοτραγουδισμένη,
σύντεκνε μην την οιδώ μπαρουτοκαπνισμένη,
κοπέλι ζόρικο και ροδοκοκινισμένο,
υψίσυχνο θαρώ και διαμορφωμένο" (δις)

----------


## αθικτον

παρακαλω να σβηστει.

----------


## panayiotis1

:Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Biggrin:  :Lol: 

Ελα ρε Γιώργη, χαλαρωσε , αμαν! Φαντασου να εγραφε " ..και λεντοδιαμορφωμένο" δηλαδη!

----------


## panayiotis1

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=50429&page=4

με 2sc1971, 18v kai 9w out. Αλλα με αρκετη πατεντα για να μπορεσει να οδηγηθει σωστα το 1971.

Το pll παντως ειναι πολυ καλο.

----------


## ChristosK

> εχω να προτεινω την παρακατω βελτιωση 
> 
> η ανοδος παει εκει που ενωνεται πηνιο και μεταβλητος πυκ., η αλλη ακρη του πηνιου στον αερα το τσοκ μενει στην ληψη του πηνιου
> 
> η αναδραση γινεται με δυο καλωδιακια μονωμενα πολυ κοντα το ενα στο αλλο ενα εκατοστο μηκους.
> 
> ο μεταβλητος πρεπει να ειναι αραιοφυλος 4-25 πικο.



Εννοείς η αλλη ακρη του πηνίου στην κεραία αντι στον αερα?

----------


## ChristosK

Ο p.gabr σε άλλο θέμα πρότεινε να μπει σταθεροποίηση. Σωστά και πρέπει να μπει. Προτείνω λοιπόν να μπεί ζένερ στο προστατευτικό και από εκει μέσω αντιστάσεων να πολωθεί και η βάρικαπ. Σχόλια κανένας?

----------


## SRF

> Βεβαίως υπάρχουν και μαντινάδες:
> 
> "504 έμορφη και χιλιοτραγουδισμένη,
> σύντεκνε μην την οιδώ μπαρουτοκαπνισμένη,
> κοπέλι ζόρικο και ροδοκοκινισμένο,
> υψίσυχνο θαρώ και διαμορφωμένο" (δις)



Ωραία η μαντινάδα! 

Ποιητικό οίστρο παρατηρώ, τελευταία στο φόρουμ αυτό... οπότε ακόμα και εδώ, έναν ειρμό μας ποιητικό, ας πούμε ακόμα και για αυτό...  

Αυτοταλάντωτο διαμορφωμένον
και ίσως ως παρεξηγημένον 
αντί να πάει ορθός στο οδηγόν 
λεντάκι βάζεις στην άνοδον 

Μιά 504 απ' την τιβί 
βάζει για την εκπομπή 
για να την αυτοταλαντώνει 
και να την διαμορφώνει 

την θέλει όμως ως ισχυρή
διαμόρφωση να έχει αυτή 
και αντί απλά να την οδηγεί
πάει και την ρίχνει στην υψηλή

Αντί μιά βαρίκαπ στο οδηγόν 
το λεντ συνδέει στην ανοδον
εκεί θα αντέξει κατά αυτόν 
να λειτουργήσει άθικτον!!! 


Ακρίτα... Σε ντο μινόρε παρακαλώ...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Costis Ni

> Ο p.gabr σε άλλο θέμα πρότεινε να μπει σταθεροποίηση. Σωστά και πρέπει να μπει. Προτείνω λοιπόν να μπεί ζένερ στο προστατευτικό και από εκει μέσω αντιστάσεων να πολωθεί και η βάρικαπ. Σχόλια κανένας?



Αν το κάνεις αυό, βάλε και πυκνωτή παράλληλα με τις ζενερ, γιατί βγάζουν φύσημα ειδικά αυτές που υψηλής τάσης. 
Αρ-Εφ δεν ξέρω, κι αν λέω βλακέια συγχωρήστε με.

----------

ChristosK (17-05-12)

----------


## ChristosK

> Αν το κάνεις αυό, βάλε και πυκνωτή παράλληλα με τις ζενερ, γιατί βγάζουν φύσημα ειδικά αυτές που υψηλής τάσης. 
> Αρ-Εφ δεν ξέρω, κι αν λέω βλακέια συγχωρήστε με.



Συμφωνω μαζι σου. Τι τιμή πυκνωτή προτείνεις?

----------


## Costis Ni

ένας καλής ποιότητας πολυ-. Καλό είναι την τάση να τη φτιάξεις με 3-4 ζενερ σε σειρά για να μην είναι πολλά βολτ.

----------


## ChristosK

Λαμβάνοντας υπ’οψιν και τα τελευταία εποικοδομητικά σχόλια, το σχέδιο θα ήταν κάπως έτσι. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι απαραίτητα θα δούλευε αλλά τουλάχιστον φαίνεται λογικό. Για δίοδο βάρικαπ μετά απο έρευνα που έκανα νομίζω οτι η ΒΒ911 θα ήταν η καλύτερη. Για πλάτος RF 2.5 βόλτ στα άκρα της δίοδου και πόλωση 5 βόλτ πιστεύω θα χρειαζόμασταν γύρω στις 10 διόδους συνδεδεμένες παράλληλα. Αυτό με την υπόθεση οτι το πλάτος της RF μεταξύ σημείου 1 και γής είναι 200 βόλτ, C2 = 3pf, C1 = 10 pf, χωρητικότητα οδηγού 10 pf. Οι τιμές αυτές είναι απλά ενδεικτικές και ίσως λανθασμένες. Δυστυχώς η ΒΒ130, μία άλλη δίοδος που κατά τα άλλα θα ήταν ιδανική και που μία μόνο θα έφτανε, δεν είναι φτιαγμένη για τα  VHF. Oι δίοδοι πού αναφέρω ήταν ήδη διαθέσιμες την δεκαετία του ’80. Οσον αφορά την αλλαγή που προτείνω στο συντονισμό ανόδου, το προστηθέμενο παράληλο L4 C11 συντονίζει  στην δεύτερη αρμονική. Αναμένω σχόλια.Αυτοταλάντωτο2.gif

----------


## ChristosK

> η κεραια οπως ειναι επαγωγηκα.



Xαμραδιο τι νόημα έχει ένα πήνιο με το ένα άκρο του στο αέρα?

----------


## ChristosK

> δεν ειναι το ενα ακρο ειναι μιαμιση σπειρα απο εκει που ενωνεται το τσοκ 
> 
> οσο για την βαρικαπ η διαμορφωση θελει μεταβολες λιγοτερο απο ενα πικο αμα βαλεις παραλληλες τί νοημα εχει;
> 
> δεν χρειαζεται το παραλληλο στην ανοδο αμα γινει οπως ειπα, για οικονομια.
> 
>  η ανοδος παει στο ν πυκ.6 και πηνιο ταλλα μενουν οπως ηταν.
> 
> αναδραση δεν βλεπω.



Για την βάρικαπ το έχουμε ξανασυζητησει. Διάβασε τα προηγούμενα σχόλια και θα καλατάβεις γιατι πρέπει να είναι παράλληλες όταν βάζουμε πόλωση.  
Και το άκρο του λ2 που πριν ηταν ενωμένο στην άνοδο τώρα που θα ενωθεί? Συγνωμη αλλά δεν σε έχω καταλάβει. Τι εννοεις ανάδραση δεν βλέπω? Ο C1 δηλαδή τι είναι?

----------


## ChristosK

> δεν χρειαζονται παραλληλες λεει στα αγγλικα πως βαζει διοδους γερμανιου γιατι δεν ειχαν βαρικαπ.



Διάβασε το #102 13-05-12, 14:03

----------


## ChristosK

> εδω ZL2PD Search for Varicaps εχει μια δοκιμη για αλλες διοδους και ζενερ σαν βαρικαπ.



Καλό όμως δεν θα έβαζα ποτέ ζένερ στα VHF.

----------


## αθικτον

Αυτα τα σχεδια ταλαντωτη "colpitts" του 1920 ειναι γνωστα.

Απο τη θεωρια στην πραξη ομως υπαρχει αποσταση.

Οι ομοιοτητες που καταδειχθησαν με τα σχηματικα,εχουν λογικη βαση και τις θεωρω θετικα συζητησιμες.

Με δεδομενο ομως,οτι το σχεδιο του αυτοταλαντωτη ειναι απλουστατο (και δεν εχει 4 πυκνωτες γυρω απο τη λαμπα) μπορουμε λογικα να σκεφτουμε και την πιθανοτητα να επινοηθηκε ξανα,αυτο που ειχε διμιουργηθει τοσο παλια,δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε και τη χρονικη αποσταση των 60+ ετων απο το 1920 μεχρι τα σχεδια του "ποπ".

Γι'αυτο χρησιμοποιω τη λεξη "επινοηση", γιατι πιστευω στις ικανοτητες των Ελληνων τεχνικων.

Αυτο βεβαια ειναι μονο μια εικασια,χωρις να μπορει να αποδειχθει. Αυτο δεν σημαινει ομως,οτι το αντιθετο θα ηταν αυταποδεικτο.

φιλικα και χριστός Ανέστη,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------


## ChristosK

> Αυτα τα σχεδια ταλαντωτη "colpitts" του 1920 ειναι γνωστα.
> 
> Απο τη θεωρια στην πραξη ομως υπαρχει αποσταση.
> 
> Οι ομοιοτητες που καταδειχθησαν με τα σχηματικα,εχουν λογικη βαση και τις θεωρω θετικα συζητησιμες.
> 
> Με δεδομενο ομως,οτι το σχεδιο του αυτοταλαντωτη ειναι απλουστατο (και δεν εχει 4 πυκνωτες γυρω απο τη λαμπα) μπορουμε λογικα να σκεφτουμε και την πιθανοτητα να επινοηθηκε ξανα,αυτο που ειχε διμιουργηθει τοσο παλια,δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε και τη χρονικη αποσταση των 60+ ετων απο το 1920 μεχρι τα σχεδια του "ποπ".
> 
> Γι'αυτο χρησιμοποιω τη λεξη "επινοηση", γιατι πιστευω στις ικανοτητες των Ελληνων τεχνικων.
> ...



Γιώργο, ο ταλαντωτής του Ποπ ονομάζεται Ultra-Audion. Πρωτοεμφανίστηκε το 1914. Ultra-Audion αρχικά ήταν η ονομασία κυκλώματος δέκτη με ανατροφοδότηση που περιελάμβανε το γνωστό μας κύκλωμα ως ταλαντωτή. Με την πάροδο όμως του χρόνου η ονομασία Ultra-Audion χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως επί το πλείστον για το κύκλωμα μόνο του ταλαντωτή. Το κύκλωμα του Ποπ ακριβώς στην ίδια εκδοχή το βρήκα στο Radio Handbook του 1940 το οποίο παραθέτω. Mάλιστα το εν λόγω κύκλωμα είναι αυτοταλάντωτο στους 112 μεγάκυκλους ισχύος 20 βάττ! Ο Ποπ το πήρε από κάποια δημοσίευση (υπήρχε παντού και πολύ πριν το 1940) και το έκανε "FM" βασιζόμενος πιθανότατα σε άρθρα περιοδικών σαν αυτά που έχω ήδη αναφέρει. Πρός όφελος της πληρότητας της απάντησης μου παραθέτω και το πρωτότυπο κύκλωμα του Ultra-Audion δέκτη UltraAudion.GIFUltraAudion2.GIF.

Τώρα όσον αφορά το κυρίως θέμα μας, μού κάνει εντύπωση που δεν έχω λάβει κανένα σχόλιο για το σχέδιο με τις βελτιώσεις που έστειλα (πέραν αυτών του Χαμράδιο). Δηλαδή όλα είναι σωστά και αυτονόητα κατά την γνώμη των πολλών? Εγώ περίμενα μαζική επίθεση ειδικά από τους ποιητές του φόρουμ για την αλλαγή που έκανα στο κύκλωμα εξόδου.

----------

p.gabr (25-05-12)

----------


## αθικτον

Καλησπερα φιλε Χρήστο.
Χαιρομαι που μπορεσε να βρεθει επιτελους η αρχικη προελευση του σχεδιου.
Υπαρχουν χιλιαδες φιλοι της 504 και σιγουρα ειχαν αυτο το ερωτημα αναπαντητο. 
Σ'ευχαριστω για την ερευνα που εκανες και εριξες φως.

Αν μου επιτρεπεις ενα ερωτημα:
Μηπως βρηκες καπου και το ονομα του τεχνικου που το εφτιαξε;





> Τώρα όσον αφορά το κυρίως θέμα μας, μού κάνει εντύπωση που δεν έχω λάβει κανένα σχόλιο για το σχέδιο με τις βελτιώσεις που έστειλα (πέραν αυτών του Χαμράδιο). Δηλαδή όλα είναι σωστά και αυτονόητα κατά την γνώμη των πολλών? Εγώ περίμενα μαζική επίθεση ειδικά από τους ποιητές του φόρουμ για την αλλαγή που έκανα στο κύκλωμα εξόδου.



Σ'αυτον τον επιλογο,φαινεται οτι στεναχωριεσαι που κανεις δεν ασχολειται. Συμμεριζομαι τη σταση σου.

Εγω παντως που προσπαθησα για ιστορικους λογους,να δωσω βελτιωσεις περα απο τα ηδη γνωστα,αντιμετωπισα χλευη φιλε μου.

Απο μενα,ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για την προσπαθεια που κανεις.
Αυτο δειχνει,πως εισαι αξιολογος Ανθρωπος.

φιλικα,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------


## ChristosK

> Καλησπερα φιλε Χρήστο.
> Χαιρομαι που μπορεσε να βρεθει επιτελους η αρχικη προελευση του σχεδιου.
> Υπαρχουν χιλιαδες φιλοι της 504 και σιγουρα ειχαν αυτο το ερωτημα αναπαντητο. 
> Σ'ευχαριστω για την ερευνα που εκανες και εριξες φως.
> 
> Αν μου επιτρεπεις ενα ερωτημα:
> Μηπως βρηκες καπου και το ονομα του τεχνικου που το εφτιαξε;
> 
> 
> ...



Σε ευχαριστώ Γιώργο. Ο εφευρέτης ονομάζεται Lee De Forest. Εχω βρεί πολλά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα γιά αυτόν. Εάν θέλεις περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες και είσαι καλός στα Αγγλικά στείλε μου προσωπικό μήνυμα με την ηλεκτρονική σου διεύθυνσηκαι θα σου στείλω ένα πολύ καλό άρθρο γιά την ζωή του. 

Το θέμα έχει διαβαστεί 5.236 φορές. Υποθέτω ότι η χαμηλή συμμετοχή οφείλεται στην κουλτούρα της λοιδωρίας που θα έπρεπε να αποτρέπεται από το φόρουμ. Η άγνοια δεν είναι απαραίτητα μειονέκτημα. Ολοι έχουν να κερδίσουν από ερωτήσεις, ακόμα και αυτοί που γνωρίζουν το θέμα. Ολοι πρέπει να καταλάβουν ότι στα φόρουμ ο καθένας κρίνεται αυτά που γράφει ο ίδιος και όχι από αυτά που γράφουν οι άλλοι γιά αυτόν.

----------


## SRF

> Γιώργο, ο ταλαντωτής του Ποπ ονομάζεται Ultra-Audion. Πρωτοεμφανίστηκε το 1914. *Ultra-Audion* αρχικά ήταν η ονομασία κυκλώματος δέκτη με ανατροφοδότηση που περιελάμβανε το γνωστό μας κύκλωμα ως ταλαντωτή. Με την πάροδο όμως του χρόνου η ονομασία Ultra-Audion χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως επί το πλείστον για το κύκλωμα μόνο του ταλαντωτή. Το κύκλωμα του Ποπ ακριβώς στην ίδια εκδοχή το βρήκα στο Radio Handbook του 1940 το οποίο παραθέτω. Mάλιστα το εν λόγω κύκλωμα είναι αυτοταλάντωτο στους 112 μεγάκυκλους ισχύος 20 βάττ! Ο Ποπ το πήρε από κάποια δημοσίευση (υπήρχε παντού και πολύ πριν το 1940) και το έκανε "FM" βασιζόμενος πιθανότατα σε άρθρα περιοδικών σαν αυτά που έχω ήδη αναφέρει. Πρός όφελος της πληρότητας της απάντησης μου παραθέτω και το πρωτότυπο κύκλωμα του Ultra-Audion δέκτη UltraAudion.GIFUltraAudion2.GIF.
> 
> Τώρα όσον αφορά το κυρίως θέμα μας, μού κάνει εντύπωση που δεν έχω λάβει κανένα σχόλιο για το σχέδιο με τις βελτιώσεις που έστειλα (πέραν αυτών του Χαμράδιο). Δηλαδή όλα είναι σωστά και αυτονόητα κατά την γνώμη των πολλών? Εγώ περίμενα μαζική επίθεση ειδικά από τους ποιητές του φόρουμ για την αλλαγή που έκανα στο κύκλωμα εξόδου.



Φαντάζομαι γνωρίζεις πως ονομαζόταν η πρώτη τρίοδος του Lee de Forest (August 26, 1873 – June 30, 1961)! Audion! Η εξέλιξή της πως λες ότι ονομάστηκε? *Ultra-Audion* !!! 

UltraAudion2.gif 
Και έλεγα τι μου θύμισε το Audion... 
Στην ουσία, η τρίοδος του έκανε αυτοφώραση λόγο του αερίου που εμπεριείχε... και εξ' αυτού προέρχεται και το όνομά της, Aud-ion από τον ότι βάσιζε την αποδιαμόρφωση ήχου στον ιονισμό αερίου! Βέβαια στην πρακτική ισοδυναμεί με έναν δέκτη που θα ονομάζαν λίγο μετά ως regenerative όταν θα αντιακθιστούσαν την τριοδική λυχνία αερίου με μιά κενού, που δούλεψε τελικά με πρόσθεση πόλωσης στο οδηγό της!!! 
UltraAudion 

Σαφώς μιλάμε για τις βασικότερες μορφές - εφαρμογές ηλεκτρικών αναδραστών, δηλαδή ταλαντωτών! Βέβαια το κύκλωμα του ποπυ λογικό είναι να βασίζεται σε ηλεκτρική ανάδραση, κοινώς επαντροφοδοτούμενη ταλάντωση, δηλαδή ταλαντωτή! Ταλαντωτής είναι άλλωστε!!!  Αν βέβαια μπορείς να πεις ότι προέρχεται από την λυχνία Audion (Τρίοδος de Forest) είναι απλά στο ίδιο πλαίσιο ότι & όλοι οι άνθρωποι προέρχονται από τον Αδαμ & την Εύα!  :Biggrin:  
Σαφώς αστειεύομαι... αφού έχουμε αναγάγει το αυτοταλάντωτο των νεανικών εντυπωσιασμών μας, σε διατριβή επανατροφοδοτούμενης (ταλαντούμενης δηλαδή) επιστημονικής μελέτης! Ευτυχώς ο Colpitts κατ' εμέ έχει ξεκάθαρα θέσει, του πως βρέθηκε έτσι ο πόπιος αυτοταλαντωτής!!!  :Biggrin:  


Ενδιαφέρον είναι να δούμε το κείμενο που αναφέρει την εξέλιξη των λυχνιών στις ραδιοεπικοινωνείες , αν και λίγο μεγάλο ως αρχείο!  

Τώρα για τα αναμενόμενα θεωρητικά μιάς επιθέσεως από ποιητάς η μη, πως σου προέκυψαν αλήθεια... ? 
Θυμάμαι ότι εσύ ο ίδιος σχολίαζες 




> ... Είμαι και εγώ ένας από τούς 41500 αναγνώστες σου αλλά το θέμα το άφησα στην μέση γιατί *με κούρασαν τα πολλά σχόλια και ο "θόρυβος".*  Πρέπει όταν ένα θέμα βγαίνει εκτός ελέγχου *να υπάρχει τρόπος να σβήνεις τα άχρηστα σχόλια* για να μπορούν οι πολλοί να το παρακολουθήσουν. ....



Πιστεύεις ότι θα ασχοληθεί όντως κανένας που θεωρείς ως είναι φανερό "θόρυβο" σοβαρά με εσένα? Γιατί? Για να σε κουράσει? Ή να σε "θορυβήσει" ? 
Άλλωστε έχεις αυτοπροσώπως & ΤΟΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΣΤΗΝ 504 !!! Τι να πούνε άλλοι? Μετά από τον απόλυτα ειδικό στην 504, υπάρχει απλά λευκός θόρυβος!!! Και σε κουράζει!!! Πολύ σε κουράζει!!!  :Biggrin:  

ΥΓ. Είδα ότι είχες προσθέσει στο ενδιάμεσο όσο έγραφα, διάφορα, μεταξύ των οποίων και τα περί Lee de Forest και άλλα... οπότε συμφωνούμε σε αυτό!!!

----------


## ChristosK

[QUOTE=SRF;525403]
Πιστεύεις ότι θα ασχοληθεί όντως κανένας που θεωρείς ως είναι φανερό "θόρυβο" σοβαρά με εσένα? Γιατί? Για να σε κουράσει? Ή να σε "θορυβήσει" ? 
Άλλωστε έχεις αυτοπροσώπως & ΤΟΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΣΤΗΝ 504 !!! Τι να πούνε άλλοι? Μετά από τον απόλυτα ειδικό στην 504, υπάρχει απλά λευκός θόρυβος!!! Και σε κουράζει!!! Πολύ σε κουράζει!!!  :Biggrin:  
/QUOTE]

Γιώργο μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου εξηγήσεις γιατί πιστεύεις ότι τα σχόλια μου περί θορύβου απευθύνονταν προσωπικά σε εσένα?

----------


## SRF

> Γιώργο μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου εξηγήσεις γιατί πιστεύεις ότι τα σχόλια μου περί θορύβου απευθύνονταν προσωπικά σε εσένα?



Μα από που έβγαλες το συμπερασμα ότι αυτό πίστεψα και σχολίασα εξ' αυτού και μόνο ως αίτιον? Ειλικρινά την διαφορά μεταξύ αναφοράς κειμένου σε πρώτο προσώπο και σε τρίτου δεν την καταννοείς στον γραπτό λόγο από τις καταλήξεις λέξεων? 
Γιατί δεν βλέπω ή θυμάμαι να αναφέρθηκα πουθενά σε πρώτο πρόσωπο στο σχολιασμό μου...  και για να σε βοηθήσω θα σου τονίσω τα σχετικά σημεία του κειμένου μου... 





> Πιστεύεις ότι θα ασχολη*θεί* όντως κανένας που θεωρείς ως είναι φανερό "θόρυβο" σοβαρά με εσένα? Γιατί? Για να σε κουρά*σει*? Ή να σε "θορυβή*σει*" ? 
> Άλλωστε έχεις αυτοπροσώπως & ΤΟΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΣΤΗΝ 504 !!! Τι να *πούνε άλλοι*? Μετά από τον απόλυτα ειδικό στην 504, υπάρχει απλά λευκός θόρυβος!!! Και σε κουράζει!!! Πολύ σε κουράζει!!!



Βλέπεις πουθενά κατάληξη σε ..ω του πρώτου προσώπου? Εγώ βλέπω καταλήξεις τρίτου προσώπου, παντού! Εσύ? 
Εκτός & αν "διαβάζεις" τελικά σκόπιμα ότι θα ήθελες να είχες διαβάσει... ούτως ή άλλως!!! 
Λυπάμαι που δεν ήταν αυτό που προσδωκούσες, αλλά *αναφέρθηκα* (πρωτο πρόσωπο) γενικώς ότι όταν θεωρείς τα σχόλια *άλλων*, θόρυβο και κουραστικά μην περιμένεις κιόλας μετά *ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ* (προσοχή *το "άλλων" & το "κανένας"* σίγουρα δεν είναι αναφορά σε ενικό πρώτου προσώπου), να προσθέσει κάτι προκαλώντας "θόρυβον" στα ευαίσθητα ώτα σου όπως εσύ ο ίδιος έχεις ήδη δηλώσει και προκαταλάβει ότι τους θεωρείς δεδομένα "κουραστικούς θορύβους" !!! Δεν νομίζεις ότι είναι σαφέστατη αντίφαση αυτό που ήδη έχεις δηλώσει χαρκτηρίζωντας σαφώς αυτούς, με το να ζητάς από αυτούς (τρίτο πληθυντικό) να σχολιάσουν ή βοηθήσουν κιόλας? Εγώ στο σχολίασα ως πιθανή αιτία ότι αντιφάσκωντας τόσο προκλητικά κανένας σοβαρός δεν θα ασχοληθεί σοβαρά μαζί σου... για να γίνει ο θόρυβός σου!!! Σε αφήνουν ως φαίνεται ήσυχο... όπως μάλλον θεωρείς ότι σου αξίζει και επιζητάς! 
Αν σε ενοχλεί,,, είναι γιατί τώρα θα έχει ίσως πολλή ησυχία...  :Tongue2:  

Αλλά μην σκας... έχεις τον ειδικό στην λάμπο αυτή, οπότε κάνουν ησυχία όλοι και θα τον ακούς καλύτερα... ΚΑΙ ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΑ!!!

----------


## FOTIS 1525

Θελω να παραθεσω ειλικρινα τα σεβη μου στον Γιωργο SRF.Παρακολουθω ενα χρονο την συμμετοχη του στο forum και , χωρις να μπορω να κρινω τα γραφομενα του απο επιστημονικη γωνια, τουλαχιστον η χρηση της ελληνικης γλωσσας [ορθογραφια-συνταξη-ροη], με εχει εντυπωσιασει.
Συνεχισε ετσι Γιωργο
μπας και μαθουν κι αλλοι να "μιλανε" ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ.

----------


## ChristosK

> παρατηρω πως εχουμε στην εισοδο κυκλωμα θετικης αναδρασης eco εχουμε γειωση του τσοκ με τον πυκνωτη και βαρικαπ και ταυτοχρονα μειωτη αναδρασης, για σταθεροτητα ρυθμιζουμε στο μισο της συχνοτητας εκπομπης στην ανοδο συντονιζουμε στην 2η αρμονικη και τα δυο.



Χαμράδιο νομίζω ότι μάλλον θα πρέπει να εξηγήσω τι ρόλο παίζει το παράληλο L4 C11. Σκέψου το σαν κάτι αντίστοιχο με τα αντιπαρασιτικά VHF τσοκ που χρησιμοποίουνται στις ανόδους ενισχυτών βραχέων με λυχνίες. Η μόνη δαφορά είναι ότι στην περίπτωση μας το παράλληλο είναι συντονισμένο ενώ το τσοκ όχι. Το παράλληλο το πρότεινα για να κόψει τις άρτιες αρμονικές. Συνεπώς ποτέ δεν θα πρέπει να συντονίζει στην ίδια συχνότητα με το L2 C6. Το L2 C6 προορίζεται συντονίζει στην επιθυμητή συχνότητα εκπομπής. Δεν ξέρω εάν αυτό το κόλπο με το παράλληλο δουλεύει. Ομως δεν έχω και λόγο να πιστεύω ότι δεν δουλεύει αφού δεν έλαβα κανένα σχετικό σχόλιο.

Οσον αφορά το σχόλιο σου περί σταθέροτητας εάν χρησιμοποιούσαμε διπλασιασμό, συμφωνώ μαζί σου.  Ο διπλασιασμός έχει και το επιπλέον πλεονέκτημα του περιορισμού της ισχύος των αρμονικών. Δεν έχω κάνει εις βάθος ανάλυση αλλά έχω την εντύπωση όΑυτοταλάντωτο2.gifτι αν συγκρίνουμε δύο ίδια κυκλώματα (χωρίς το παράληλο L4 C11) όπου στο ένα γίνεται διπλασιασμός και στο άλλο όχι, πιθανόν να ανακαλύψουμε ότι σε αυτό με τον διπλασιασμό η ισχύς της επιθυμητής συχνότητας εκπομπής ίσως  ήταν και μεγαλύτερη. Αυτό παρόλο που η συνολική ισχύς εκπομπής θα ήταν σίγουρα μικρότερη με το κύκλωμα διπλασιασμού. Οπως είπα μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος.

Μένει λοιπόν να αποφασιστεί ποιό είναι το κατάληλο κύκλωμα ταλαντωτή για τους 50 μεγάκυκλους. Εχει δουλέψει κανείς Vackar σε αυτή την συχνότητα? Ενα πιθανό πρόβλημα είναι ότι στα σχέδια των ταλαντωτών που εγώ γνωρίζω, εκτός του Ultra-Audion, η κάθοδος δεν βρίσκεται στο δυναμικό της γης ως προς την RF. Εχω διαβάσει ότι στους ταλαντωτές ECO το ανασταλτικό πλέγμα πρέπει να είναι γειωμένο ως πρός την RF. Πολλές λυχνιές VHF όπως η 6146 έχουν εσωτερικά ενωμένο το ανασταλτικό πλέγμα με την κάθοδο. Δεν γνωρίζω πως αυτό θα επηρέαζε την λειτουργία μιας 6146 σε κλασικό τύπου κυκλωμα Χάρτλευ ECO γιά παράδειγμα. Εχω διαβάσει αντιφατικά σχόλια περί αυτού.

----------


## αθικτον

Το "ultra audion" θυμιζει "de forest",αλλα δεν θεωρησα οτι μπορει να'χει σχεση φιλε Χρηστο.

Αξιολογος ο εφευρετης αυτος,η ανθρωποτητα οφειλει να τον θυμαται,τουλαχιστον σε οτι αφορα τους τεχνικους.

Μπορει απ'το 1914 να εχει περασει κοντα ενας αιωνας,αλλα ηθελα να φτασουμε εκει γιατι,χιλιαδες ερασιτεχνες υλοποιησαν το απλο αυτο κυκλωμα και καποιοι απο αυτους αναζητουσαν μιαν απαντηση εδω και 30 χρονια.

Τωρα πλεον μπορω να πω με σιγουρια πως σημερα δοθηκε η απαντηση και αυτο χαρις σε σενα φιλε Χρηστο και την ερευνα που εκανες,σ'ευχαριστω.





> Εάν θέλεις περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες και είσαι καλός στα Αγγλικά ...



Οσο για τα αγγλικα,ερχεται σε κανα μηνα ενας καλος φιλος απο το εξωτερικο (δεν ειναι αγγλος,απλως "εβγαλε" το πανεπιστημιο εκει) και θα πρεπει να τα μιλαμε ολοι συνεχως για 1.5 μηνα,βλεπεις δεν ξερει λεξη Ελληνικα. 

φιλικα,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------


## ChristosK

> Χρηστο σαυτη την περιπτωση που λες θα πρεπει να βαλεις και μια αντισταση παραλληλα για να καταναλωνει την ενεργεια της αρμονικης αλλοιως θα κανει ενυσχιση της.



Χαμραδιο αυτό που πρότεινα λέγεται παγίδα ραδιοφωνικής συχνότητας (RF trap). Παραθέτω δύο παραδείγματα χρήσης της. Και στα δύο αυτά παραδείγματα τα συντονισμένα παράλληλα χρησιμοποιούνται για την εξάλειψη ανεπιθύμητων συχνοτήτων χαμηλής ισχύος χωρίς χρήση αντίστασης. Δεν γνωρίζω τι θα συνέβαινε εάν οι αρμονικές ήταν ισχύος 7 βαττ όπως στην περίπτωση ισχυρού αυτοταλάντωτου της δεκαετίας του ’80. Δεν φαντάζομαι όμως ότι θα προέκυπτε κάποιο πρόβλημα για το συγκεκριμένο επίπεδο ισχύος. Φυσικά μπορεί να κάνω λάθος. Η εισαγωγή παράλληλης αντίστασης  πιστεύω ότι θα άλλαζε την συμπεριφορά του κυκλώματος (με πρώτο το Q) και δεν μπορώ να προβλέψω ποιό θα ήταν το τελικό αποτέλεσμα. Φυσικά κάποιος θα μπορούσε να αναρωτηθεί γιατί απλά δεν βάζουμε ένα φίλτρο αρμονικών στην έξοδο να τελειώνουμε.. Πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερο να μην παράγουμε αρμονικές, παρά να τις παράγουμε και μετά να τις κόβουμε. Εάν ούτως η άλλως παράγονται είναι καλύτερο να τις κόβουμε όσο το δυνατόν νωρίτερα γιά να μην καταναλώνουμε ισχύ άσκοπα ενισχύοντας τες.  RF Trap.GIF

----------


## ChristosK

> οπως και εδω λεω πως συντονιζει στους 17Mz και δεν απαντατε.



Tο παράληλο L4 C11 είναι λάθος. Είχες δίκιο. Σε ένα από τα 2 παραδείγματα που έστειλα το παράλληλο χρησιμοποιείται για λειτουργία ενισχυτή σε τάξη Ε και όχι ως φίλτρο αρμονικών όπως έγραψα. Οσον αφορά την ερωτησή σου εγω δεν την καταλαβαίνω και ίσως και άλλοι να έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Γιατί δεν ξαναθέτεις το ερώτημα σου πιο αναλυτικά? Ισως έτσι κάποιος να βρεθεί να απαντήσει.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Φίλοι συμμετέχοντες στη συζήτηση αυτή καλή σας εσπέρα. 
Το  ότι δεν  έχω κάνει κάποια συγκεκριμένη πρόταση στο θέμα μέχρι τώρα δεν σημαίνει  ότι το υποτιμώ, κάθε άλλο μάλιστα. Όμως οι προτάσεις επάνω σε ένα  κύκλωμα δε μπορεί να γίνουν "διαισθητικά". Ή το αναλύεις και το μελετάς  θεωρητικά, ή το κατασκευάζεις πειραματικά και το μετράς στο εργαστήριο.  Κανονικά βέβαια θα πρέπει να γίνουν και τα δυο. Δυστυχώς, για το  συγκεκριμένο θέμα, οι μεν ερασιτέχνες που ασχολούνται (συμπεριλαμβάνω  και τον εαυτό μου) δεν έχουν συνήθως ούτε το απαραίτητο θεωρητικό  υπόβαθρο, ούτε τον πανάκριβο εξοπλισμό, οι δε επαγγελματίες δεν έχουν  κανένα λόγο να ασχοληθούν με μια διάταξη εκπομπής μιας βαθμίδας με  λυχνίες.

Πριν μπω στην ουσία αυτού του σχολίου μου θα ήθελα να  προτείνω τέσσερις παραδοχές στις οποίες νομίζω ότι θα συμφωνήσετε οι  περισσότεροι:

1. Δεν μπορούμε από μια απλούστατη διάταξη, όπως  ένας πομπός μίας βαθμίδας, να περιμένουμε επιδόσεις εφάμιλλες των  επαγγελματικών συσκευών ή ακόμα και των πιο σύνθετων ερασιτεχνικών  κατασκευών.
2. Όταν απο μια απλή διάταξη προσπαθείς να πάρεις κάτι  παραπάνω από τις δυνατότητες της  το μόνο που πετυχαίνεις είναι να  υποβιβάσεις τις όποιες επιδόσεις της.
3. Μια απλή διάταξη την  κατασκευάζεις ακρίβώς για την απλότητά της. Άν θέλεις περισσότερα  πράγματα κάνεις κάτι πιο σύνθετο. Και τέλος.
4. Όπως πολύ σωστα  έγραψε ένας φίλος σε άλλη ανάρτηση, δεν έχει νόημα να μας ρωτάτε γιατί  ασχολούμαστε εν έτει 2012 με λυχνίες. Είναι σα να ρωτάτε έναν ορειβάτη  γιατί σκαρφαλώνει στα βράχια ενώ απο την άλλη μεριά της πλαγιάς υπάρχει  δρόμος. Έτσι είναι το χόμπυ. Άλλωστε κανένας από τους συμμετέχοντες δεν  έγραψε ότι προτίθεται να εκπέμψει με μια τέτοια κατασκευή, αν και  προσωπικά δεν θα με χαλούσε καθόλου ένα linear για τα 6 ή τα 2 μέτρα με  μια 829 αφού διαθέτω κανα-δυο τέτοιες.

Όσο μου επέτρεψαν λοιπόν  οι γνώσεις, τα μέσα και οι υποχρεώσεις μου ασχολήθηκα με το συγκεκριμένο  κύκλωμα που πιστεύω ότι είναι ότι πιο σύνθετο μπορεί να δώσει μια  λυχνία. Στην πραγματικότητα δεν πρόκειται για κλασσικό αυτοταλάντωτο  (-ούμενο, -τικό, κλπ) μιας και συδυάζει τρία σε ένα "νοικοκυρεμένα",  δηλαδή ένα ταλαντωτή, μια βαθμίδα απομόνωσης και μια βαθμίδα εξόδου. Έχω  να προτείνω λοιπόν μια αλλαγή στο κύκλωμα ταλάντωσης που αλλάζει αρκετά  πράγματα. Φυσικά η ιδέα δεν είναι δική μου αλλά προέρχεται απο τεχνικό  εγχειρίδιο της Phillips. Το κύκλωμα το έχω κατασκευάσει, περισσότερο για  τη δοκιμή του ανοδικού κυκλώματος μιας και συμμετέχω στην αντίστοιχη  συζήτηση. Δοκιμάζοντας όμως τη διαμόρφωση προέκυψαν  πράγματα που νομίζω  θα ενδιαφέρουν όλους (έστω και εγκυκλοπαιδικά  :Smile: ).

  Δυστυχώς είμαι  μακρυά από τη βάση μου και μπαίνω περιστασιακά, και απο  δημόσιο ΑΡ, οπότε λίγη υπομονή για σχηματικό, φωτογραφίες κλπ. Μέχρι  τότε να είστε όλοι καλά.

----------

αθικτον (05-06-12), 

p.gabr (03-06-12)

----------


## ChristosK

Γιώργο σε ζηλεύω πραγματικά που έχεις έστω και λίγο χρόνο γιά δοκιμές. Ανυπομονώ να διαβάσω τα σχόλια και τις προτάσεις σου. Οσον αφορά τα σχηματικά, εάν μπορείς να περιγράψεις τις αλλαγές, ευχαρίστως να τα φτιάξω εγώ.

----------


## p.gabr

Πραγματικα καταπληκτικη η αναφορα του Γωργη
Περιεγραψε με τον καλλυτερο τροπο το ολο θεμα
Εγω εχω πει και αλλη φορα' οτι με το συγκεκριμενο θεμα δεν ειχα ασχοληθει
Αναμενω και εγω (χωρις βιασυνη)την συναιχεια

----------


## Ακρίτας

Καλή σας εσπέρα και πάλι.
Ας δούμε τώρα το θεωρητικό διάγραμμα:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33993

*Ανοδικό κύκλωμα*

Για  το κύκλωμα της ανόδου δεν έχουμε να πούμε πολλά πέρα από το ότι  λειτουργεί. Άλλο πράγμα όμως είναι να λειτουργεί απλώς και άλλο το να  αποδίδει αυτό που πρέπει να αποδώσει. Για το θέμα αυτό όμως υπάρχει άλλη  συζήτηση παράλληλα και θα το αναλύσουμε εκεί.

*Ταλάντωση*

Η  διαφορά στον ταλαντωτή, τώρα, είναι εμφανής. Το DC έχει διαχωριστεί από  το RF. Παρόμοια συνδεσμολογία είχα φτιάξει και πιο παλιά παίρνοντας την  ιδέα από ενα παλιο εγχειρίδιο της Phillips (που κάποιος φίλος βρήκε  πεταμένο στα σκουπίδια έξω από το Πολυτεχνείο). Το κύκλωμα είναι αυτό:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33994

Η  συνδεσμολογία του ταλαντωτή θυμίζει Pierce αν στη θέση του LC βάλουμε  ένα κρύσταλλο, όπως φαίνεται από το παρακάτω σχέδιο (ARRL):

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33995

Ο  ταλαντωτής αυτός στην αρχή με ενθουσίασε για τη σταθερότητά του αλλά  τον εγκατέλειψα αρον - αρον γιατί αντιμετώπισα ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Δεν  διαμόρφωνε ούτε με σφαίρες. Έτσι γύρισα στον κλασσικό pop-ικό ταλαντωτή.  Η ιδέα να το ξαναψάξω μου ήρθε όταν άνοιξε αυτό το θέμα (μετά από πολλά  πολλά χρόνια).

*Διαμόρφωση*

Αφού με την  κλασσική συνδεσμολογία οδηγό - 5pF - varicap δεν έβγαινε ούτε ψίθυρος η  επόμενη "λογική" θέση ήταν το σημείο που συνδέεται ο C1 με το LC. Εκεί  κάτι πήγε να γίνει  αλλά η διαμόρφωση με τις varicap ήταν απογοητευτική.  Η ιδέα για άλλου τύπου διαμόρφωση προέρχεται και πάλι απο το ARRL που  κάπου περιγράφει τη χρήση διόδων για μεταγωγή μεταξύ κρυστάλλων ή  συντονισμένων κυκλωμάτων, φίλτρων κλπ. 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33996

Χρησιμοποίησα τους δυο πιο  μικρούς πυκνωτές που διέθετα και την BA243 που είναι δίοδος fast  switching. Η διαμόρφωση σε όγκο χτυπάει όλους τους εμπορικούς σταθμούς  που πιάνω στο ραδιόφωνο. Δεν παρουσιάζει ακουστή παραμόρφωση και έχει  πολύ καλή ποιότητα, αν και κάπως μπασαριστή λόγω έλειψης προέμφασης. Ο  διαμορφωτής μου ήταν ένας μικρός μονοφωνικός μίκτης που έχω φτιάξει για  να παρακολουθω περισσότερους από ένα δέκτες συγχρόνως και έχει ένα LM386  για να τροφοδοτεί ακουστικά. Πηγή του ήχου ήταν ένας υπολογιστής από  τον οποίο έδωσα την έξόδο της κάρτας ήχου στις δυο από τις εισόδους του  μίκτη. Για την ιστορία οι δίοδοι που δοκίμασα ήταν οι : BA102, BB105,  BB119, 1N4148, BA243. Η επίδοση της τελευταίας είναι μακράν των  υπολοίπων, εκτός από την 1N4148 που αποδίδει επίσης σχετικά καλά. Και  αυτή η δίοδος είναι switching και σκέφτηκα να τη δοκιμάσω όταν δούλεψε η  BA243. Οι varicap ήταν απλώς απογοητευτικές (σ' αυτή τη συνδεσμολογία  τουλάχιστον). Για τον τρόπο με τον οποίο δουλεύει αυτή η διαμόρφωση δεν  είμαι ακριβώς σίγουρος. Η απόκλιση της φέρουσας πάντως δεν οφείλεται στη  μεταβολή της χωρητικότητας της διόδου, άλλωστε αυτή είναι πολύ μικρή σε  σχέση με τις varicap, μόλις 3 pF, αλλά με την εισαγωγή της συνδυασμένης  χωρητικότητας των C2 και C3. Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος. Το θέμα σηκώνει  συζήτηση.

Φωτογραφίες της κατασκευής και όλου του σετ της δοκιμής λίαν προσεχώς. Να είστε όλοι καλά.

----------

αθικτον (08-06-12)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> τα αρχεια δεν εμφανιζονται.



Τα ανεβάζω πάλι με τη σειρά που είναι στο κείμενο.

----------

αθικτον (08-06-12)

----------


## Ακρίτας

Ας δούμε και την πειραματική κατασκευή:

Στη πρώτη φωτογραφία διακρίνεται απο αριστερά ο ηρωϊκός Thinkpad 600, ο μίκτης - ενισχυτής για ακουστικά που παίζει ρόλο διαμορφωτή, το τροφοδοτικό, το "τέρας" και η γέφυρα με το τεχνητό φορτίο. Το ντεκόρ πίσω δεν έχει σχέση.

Στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία είναι ο ταλαντωτής. Η κατασκευή έγινε σε pcb για λόγους παρουσίασης και ευκολίας αλλαγών.

Στη τρίτη φαίνονται τρεις από τις αγαπούλες που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν. Η πρώτη είναι ULTRON δυτικογερμανική, η δεύτερη Ei της πάλαι ποτε Γιουγκοσλαυίας και η τρίτη είναι η αριστοκράτισσα 6BQ5 SYLVANIA.

ΥΓ. Οι φωτογραφίες είναι χθεσινές. Οι ημερομηνίες που φαίνονται είναι βλάβη της μηχανής.

----------

Αγγελος 297 (09-06-12), 

αθικτον (08-06-12), 

ChristosK (09-06-12), 

EL-504 (23-08-12), 

Marc (11-06-12), 

SRF (09-06-12)

----------


## p.gabr

Γιωργο ειλικρινα κατι τετοιο ,δεν περιμενα να δω

Αξιζει παρουσιαση ως εχει

Συγχαρητηρια  διχνει μεγαλη εμπειρια
Αξιζει βιτρινας  κιας μην δουλευει

Αν ακουμπαει στο ξυλο σηκωσε το λιγο

Για λεγε τωρα τι ειδες ,πως παιζει

Θελει ομως οργανα για να μπορεσεις να βελτιωσεις σωστα
Ενα spectrum analyzer και ενα diviation θα εδιναν πολλες απαντησεις

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Αξιζει παρουσιαση ως εχει
> Για λεγε τωρα τι ειδες ,πως παιζει
> Θελει ομως οργανα



Παναγιώτη, ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Βέβαια αν η κατασκευή  προορίζονταν για λειτουργία θα ήταν κάπως διαφορετικά. Το σανίδι το  έβαλα για σταθερότητα για λόγους ασφαλείας, επειδή όμως θα κάνω κάποιες  δοκιμές θα σηκώσω την πλακέτα σε spacer. 

Φίλε χαμραδιο, ο ταλαντωτής μοιάζει με τον modified pierce, αν αντί για  κρύσταλλο θεωρήσεις ότι υπάρχει το LC. Δεν ξέρω αν η αρχή λειτουργίας  είναι η ίδια. Για να τον δίνει όμως η Phiilips σε μίκτη UHF θα πρέπει η  σταθερότητά του να είναι καλή. Η θεωρία μου για τον τρόπο διαμόρφωσης  είναι ότι η δίοδος λειτουργεί πολωμένη κατά την ορθή φορά (αντίθετα με  τις varicap). Για το θέμα αυτό θα κάνω μερικές δοκιμές αν και δεν ήταν  αρχικά στις προθέσεις μου.

Λοιπόν, όπως έγραψα και στο προηγούμενο σχόλιο το κύκλωμα λειτουργεί  καλά. Με 300V και ανοδικό ρεύμα 40mA είναι στο όριο ισχύος της λάμπας  και αποδίδει περίπου 4W. Η ισχύς είναι σχετικά χαμηλή και το αποδίδω στο  κύκλωμα της ανόδου. Υπάρχει λοιπόν εδώ πεδίο μελέτης και  πειραματισμού  σε συνδυασμό και με το άλλο θέμα. Το άλλο ιδιαίτερο του κυκλώματος  είναι ο τρόπος της διαμόρφωσης που τελικά βγήκε πολύ καλή (είναι η  καλύτερη που θυμάμαι από όλες τις αντίστοιχες κατασκευές μου) αν και το  τμήμα AF είναι τελείως υποτυπώδες. Θα κάνω μερικές δοκιμές με  συγκεκριμένες διόδους που ελπίζω να βρω στην αγορά.

Για όργανα τώρα, η άμεση προτεραιότητά  είναι ένας αναλυτής κεραίας  δεδομένου ότι τα ενδιαφέροντά μου περιστρέφονται γύρω από τα HF και τα  MF, αλλά και πάλι θα εξαρτηθεί από τα οικονομικά. Αργότερα βλέπουμε.

Συνεχίζουμε... :Smile:

----------

Αγγελος 297 (09-06-12), 

αθικτον (09-06-12), 

p.gabr (08-06-12), 

SRF (09-06-12)

----------


## αθικτον

Καλημερα φιλε Γιωργο (Ακριτα).

Σε συγχαιρω για τον ταλαντωτη. Αποτελεις παραδειγμα προς μιμηση,γιατι εργαζεσαι παραγωντας εργο. 

Οπως ειπε και ο φιλος Παναγιωτης  (p.gabr) αξιζει παρουσιασης.

Πιστευω πως η κατασκευη σου αυτη θα εκτιμηθει απο πολλους. Χαιρομαι που το μοιραστηκες μαζι μας.

Μενει τωρα να δοκιμαστει στην 504 για να δουμε τι ισχυ βγαζει,σε συγκριση με το κλασσικο κυκλωμα του "ποπ". Αν εχεις καμμια λαμπα θα ηταν ομορφο να το εφαρμοσεις.

φιλικα,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------


## ChristosK

Πολλά συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα για την ωραία κατασκευή σου Γιώργο και σε ευχαριστώ και εγώ που μοιράζεσαι με εμάς αυτή την εμπειρία σου. 
Θα ήθελα να κάνω μερικά σχόλια και μερικές ερωτήσεις.

1. Το κύκλωμα της ταλάντωσης στο οποίο κατέληξες, εάν εξαιρέσουμε την διαμόρφωση, είναι ηλεκτρικά ισοδύναμο με αυτό. 
σχηματικό 001.jpg
Το κύκλωμα όμως δεν διαφέρει σε τίποτα από το Ultra-Audion του Ποπ παρά μόνον στο σημείο που το τσοκ τροφοδοτεί το προστατευτικό της λυχνίας.  Αυτή η μικρή διαφορά δεν αρκεί για να εξηγήσει την παρατήρηση σου ότι το κύλκωμα σου είναι πιο σταθερό από το Ποπικό. Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ότι παλιότερα έκανες σύγκριση μεταξύ Ποπικου Ultra-Audion (με κύκλωμα διαμόρφωσης) και του δικού σου χωρίς κύκλωμα διαμόρφωσης (αφού και εσύ ο ίδιος έγραψες οτι διαμόρφωση δεν είχες κατορθώσει να βάλεις). Αυτό μόνο εσύ το ξέρεις. Εάν όμως είναι έτσι, δεν έλαβες υπ' οψιν σου ότι το ίδιο το κύκλωμα διαμόρφωσης με βάρικαπ εκτός απο πηγή παρασιτικών αρμονικών ήταν και αιτία ολίσθησης μια που η δίοδος ζεσταίνονταν πολύ από την RF. 

2. Θεωρώ πολύ έξυπνη την ιδέα σου να χρησιμοποιήσεις δίοδο switching γιά διαμόρφωση. Θα το διερευνήσω και εγώ το θέμα και εαν βρω τίποτε χρήσιμο υπόσχομαι ότι θα το αναφέρω. Εδώ λοιπόν θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν το κύκλωμα σου εμφανίζει διαφορετική συμπεριφορά όσον αφορά τις παρασιτικές αρμονικές εάν αφαιρέσεις τελείως την δίοδο.

3. Τα 4 βαττ που βγάζεις εγώ τα θεωρώ πάνω κάτω φυσιολογικά. Εσύ πόσα θα περίμενες? Η "ερασιτεχνικές" μου πάντως προτάσεις για μικρή βελτίωση ισχύος είναι να μειώσεις την 22Κ στο μισό η και λιγότερο και να αλλάξεις το κύκλωμα εξόδου όπως φαίνεται στό παραπάνω κύκλωμα που έστειλα. 

Μια ακόμα ερώτηση. Οι μεταβλητοί πυκνωτές που χρησιμοποιείς στο κύκλωμα της φωτογραφίας πως λέγονται? Που μπορεί να τους βρεί κάποιος?

Γιώργο Αθικτον, δυστυχώς όπως έχω ξαναγράψει στο κύκλωμα αυτό δεν δουλεύει η αγαπημένη σου λυχνία. Το έχω δοκιμάσει ο ίδιος προσωπικά. Με διπλασιασμό ίσως.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Γιώργο και Χρήστο, σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια.

Γιώργο,  την 504 δεν την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ, αν και έχω 1-2. Από ότι θυμάμαι  όμως από το μεγαλύτερο ξαδελφάκι της την EL509 οι λυχνίες αυτές έχουν  μια περίεργη συμπεριφορα σε ότι αφορά το προστατευτικό πλέγμα. Από τις  πολλές λυχνίες που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει μόνο δυο  έχω καταφέρει να  καταστρέψω. Και οι δυο ήταν EL509. Πάντως θα δοκιμάσω, από περιέργεια.

Χρήστο,  το κύκλωμα ταλάντωσης είναι πρακτικά ισοδύναμο. Το πλεονέκτημα της  συνδεσμολογίας που χρησιμοποίησα είναι ότι απομονώνει το DC απο το  κύκλωμα ταλάντωσης. Αυτό σημαίνει μικρότερη "καταπόνηση" στα στοιχεία  του κυκλώματος. Παρασιτικές ταλαντώσεις μέσα στη ραδιοφωνική μπάντα των  FM δεν παρατήρησα. Ένα spectrum analyzer θα μας έλυνε την απορία. Αυτό  ίσως σε μεταγενέστερο στάδιο δοκιμών.

Το κύκλωμα εξόδου, όπως το  έχεις τροποποιήσει είναι θεωρητικά  σωστό στη βασική του αρχή, δηλαδή  στην προσαρμογή της αντίστασης εξόδου με ένα πυκνωτή σε σειρά. Επειδή  την κατασκευή αυτή την έχω κυρίως για πειραματισμό στο κύκλωμα εξόδου,  πιστεύω ότι το αρχικό σχέδιο  ίσως είναι αδικαιολόγητα περίπλοκο. Με  τροφοδοσία 300V η EL84 καταναλώνει 40mA, δηλαδή 12W. Με μια απόδοση 75%  που μπορεί να φτάσει η τάξη C, η κατασκευή μπορεί θεωρητικά να μας δώσει  μέχρι και 9W. Αυτό βέβαια προϋποθέτει τέλεια προσαρμογή του φορτίου.  Πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να ανεβεί πάνω απο τα 4W που δίνει τώρα. Δεδομένου  ότι δεν έχουμε πλέον ταλάντωση με ανάδραση από την άνοδο μπορούμε να  δοκιμάσουμε όποιον τύπο ανοδικού κυκλώματος θέλουμε. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει  βέβαια ότι το ανόδικό φορτίο κόβει βόλτες και η ταλάντωση εξακολουθεί να  λειτουργεί.

Τώρα η διαμόρφωση. Αύτο που συμβαίνει όταν ο  συνδυασμός C2-C3-D συνδέεται στο κύκλωμα είναι να μετατοπιστεί η  συχνότητα λειτουργίας πιο χαμηλά (τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, δεν σημείωσα  πόση είναι αυτή η μετατόπιση). Αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό γιατί προστίθεται  χωρητικότητα. Θυμίζω ότι όπως συμβαίνει και με τις varicap, η δίοδος  πολώνεται κατά την ορθή φορά λόγω της ανόρθωσης του RF που κάνει η ίδια  και κατά συνέπεια άγει συνδέοντας τους C2-C3 στο υπόλυπο κύκλωμα LC. Τα  ερωτήματα λοιπόν είναι δύο: Γιατί *δεν λειτουργουν* οι varicap (και εδώ που τα λέμε ακόμα και στην κλασσική συνδεσμολογία υπολειτουργούν) και γιατί λειτουργούν *ορισμένες*  δίοδοι switching. Στο πρώτο ερώτημα η άποψή μου είναι ότι οι varicap  συνδέονται σε ένα σημείο του κυκλώματος που η RF (rms) τάση είναι πέρα  από τα όριά τους σε ότι αφορά την ανάστροφη πόλωση, που συνήθως είναι 20  - 25V. Αυτό προκαλεί αύξηση του ανάστροφου ρεύματος μέσα στη δίοδο,  πτώση του Q (δεν ξέρουμε πόση αφού τα διαγράμματα δεν φτάνουν μέχρι  εκεί) και ελάττωση της επίδρασης της διόδου στο υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα αφου  λειτουργεί περισσότερο ως αντίσταση παρά ως πυκνωτής. Την άποψή μου  γιατί λειτουργούν ορισμένες δίοδοι switching θα την καταθέσω μετά από  μερικές δοκιμές.

Τα τρίμμερ που χρησιμοποιησα είναι 25pF, κυλινδρικού τύπου και τα βρίσκω στον 741 στη Θεσσαλονίκη. 

Αυτά προς το παρόν. Να είστε όλοι καλά.

----------


## ChristosK

Μια ακόμη ερώτηση Γιώργο. Γιατί το τσοκ που χρησιμοποιείς για την διαμόρφωση είναι διαφορετικό από τα άλλα?

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Μια ακόμη ερώτηση Γιώργο. Γιατί το τσοκ που χρησιμοποιείς για την διαμόρφωση είναι διαφορετικό από τα άλλα?



Για δοκιμή Χρήστο. Και το κλασσικό αέρος λειτουργεί το ίδιο. Αυτό που χρησιμοποιώ στη διαμόρφωση είναι 40 σπείρες σε Τ-50-12.

----------


## ChristosK

> Τα ερωτήματα λοιπόν είναι δύο: Γιατί *δεν λειτουργουν* οι varicap (και εδώ που τα λέμε ακόμα και στην κλασσική συνδεσμολογία υπολειτουργούν) και γιατί λειτουργούν *ορισμένες* δίοδοι switching.



Είχα σχηματίσει την λάθος εντύπωση ότι όλες οι δίοδοι switching δουλεύανε. Εάν δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα χωρίς να θέλω να σε αποτρέψω φίλε Γιώργο φοβάμαι ότι θα χάσεις τον καιρό σου επενδύοντας σε κάτι αμφίβολο πρακτικά αλλά και ταυτόχρονα εκ’ πρώτης όψεως τουλάχιστον θεωρητικά λάθος. Πιθανόν να ήσουν απλά τυχερός που πέτυχες μια δίοδο που σου δούλεψε. Ισως θα άξιζε τον κόπο να κοιτάξεις την λύση της ψεύδο FM διαμόρφωσης. Δεν είναι καλή λύση αλλά ούτε και χειρότερη από όλες τις άλλες. Σου στέλνω δύο παραδείγματα που είναι πιθανό να ψεύδο λειτουργούν.σχηματικό 002.JPGσχηματικό 003.JPG

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Εάν δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα χωρίς να θέλω να  σε αποτρέψω φίλε Γιώργο φοβάμαι ότι θα χάσεις τον καιρό σου επενδύοντας  σε κάτι αμφίβολο πρακτικά αλλά και ταυτόχρονα εκ’ πρώτης όψεως  τουλάχιστον θεωρητικά λάθος.



Μα από το ξεκίνημα του  θέματος ξεκαθαρίσαμε ότι δεν ασχολούμαστε αποβλέποντας σε κάποιο  πρακτικό όφελος. Άλλωστε αν κάποια στιγμή αποφασίσω να εκπέμψω στα FM  έχω τουλάχιστον δυο σετ να κοιμούνται στα κιβώτιά τους. Και δεν είναι  αυτοταλάντωτα, ούτε μικρής ισχύος. Από τη στιγμή που ένα θέμα σε  αναγκάζει να ανοίξεις ξανά τα βιβλία και τα εγχειρίδιά σου δεν είναι  χαμένος κόπος, ούτε χρόνος. Η άποψή μου είναι ότι στα ηλεκτρονικά τύχη  δεν υπάρχει. Υπάρχουν πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζουμε ή δεν σκεφτήκαμε να τα  εντάξουμε στη συλλογιστική μας. 
Έχω κάνει λοιπόν μια υπόθεση σε ότι  αφορά το συγκεκριμένο τρόπο διαμόρφωσης που αφορά ένα συγκεκριμένο  χαρακτηριστικό που δίνει το datasheet της ΒΑ243. Αν η υπόθεσή μου είναι  σωστή τότε και άλλες δίοδοι με το ίδιο χαρακτηριστικό θα πρέπει να  λειτουργούν με παραπλήσια απόδοση. Αυτό είναι κάτι που μπορώ να το  δοκιμάσω σχετικά εύκολα αρκεί να βρω τις συγκεκριμένες διόδους (δεν  είναι και τίποτα εξωτικές). Εφόσον η υπόθεσή μου επιβαιβαιωθεί τότε θα  σας δώσω και τη θεωρητική εξήγηση. 
Την ψευδοδιαμόρφωση FM με  μεταβολή του πλάτους την έχω ξαναδεί κάπου στο forum  πιο παλιά.  Ενδεχομένως να λειτουργεί καλά. Έτσι διαμορφώναμε όταν ήμασταν παιδιά τα  διάφορα ραδιομικρόφωνα που φτιάχναμε με τρανζιστοράκια. Αυτό όμως δεν  είναι εξέλιξη. Έτσι δεν είναι Χρήστο; :Smile: .

Χαμράδιο γιατί μπλοκάρει την ανάδραση το παράλληλο LC; Ότι υπάρχει από τη μια μεριά υπάρχει και στην άλλη με διαφορά φάσης 180.

Καλή σας ημέρα, συνεχίζουμε...

----------

αθικτον (11-06-12), 

p.gabr (10-06-12)

----------


## ChristosK

Συμφωνώ Γιώργο. Προχώρα είμαστε μαζί σου. :Smile:

----------


## p.gabr

> ολοι βλεπουμε το κυκλωματακι ανοδου πως ειναι σε συνδεση σειρας κανεις δεν θελει να πει γιατι και στην αρχη ο Χρηστος ρωταγε αν γινεται να αλλαξει αλλα η απαντηση ειναι πως δεν γινεται, με τους πυκνωτες αυτους αν μπει ενα σωστο παραλληλο θα σκασουν σπηνθηρες απο υπερταση ειναι ενα κυκλωμα ξεπουληματος υλικων απλο.




βαςβας
23-1-2040 11-50-47 μμ.jpg

Μαλλον ταχεις μπερδεψει
Στο παραλληλο συντονισμο εχουμε υπερεντασεις στα στοιχεια l-c

Στον συντονισμο σειρας εχουμε τις υπερτασεις, στα ακρα του πυκνωτη και του πηνιου



Υ.Γ τα κειμενα σου ειναι λιγο ακαταλαβιστικα
χρησιμοποιησε τελείες ,βαλε και καποιο κομμα να βοηθανε

----------

αθικτον (14-06-12)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> απλα βαζουμε την ανοδο στο κοινο σημειο l c και  το αλλο ακρο του l στο τσοκ εκει κανουμε αποζευξη με ενα πυκνωτη.
> 
> Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο κυκλωμα γιατι τσοκ και πυκ. συντονιζουν στα βραχεα  και μπορει να υπαρξουν παρασιτικες ταλαντωσεις , γιαυτο βαζουμε μια  βατικη αντ. 20 ωμ σε σειρα.
> 
> η φορα τυλιγματος του συρματος της αντιστασης πρεπει να ειναι ιδια με αυτη του τσοκ .



Το ανοδικό κύκλωμα όπως το περιγράφεις είναι σωστό αλλά όχι με αυτά τα πηνία. Πρέπει να υπολογιστούν ξανά.

Το  τσοκ με ποιόν πυκνωτή συντονίζει στα βραχέα; Αν εννοείς τον πυκνωτή  απόζευξης, αν αυτός είναι 1000pF, η συχνότητα συντονισμού με τα 3,3μΗ του τσοκ πεύτει λίγο πάνω από τις ακουστικές συχνότητες. Το τσοκ με τις  εσωτερικές χωρητικότητες της λυχνίας συντονίζει πράγματι στην περιοχή  των 30MHz.

Όπως και να έχει, μια προσπάθεια ανάλυσης και  υπολογισμού του ανοδικού κυκλώματος "σε σειρά" θα παρουσιαστεί σε δυο -  τρεις ημέρες.

Για  τη διαμόρφωση τώρα. Μιλώντας πάντα για το κύκλωμα που παρουσίασα,  δίοδοι που παράγουν καλή διαμόρφωση είναι και οι BA482- 483 όπως και οι  BAV17...21. Κοινό χαρακτηριστικό που έχουν αυτά τα διοδάκια (και η  BA243) είναι ότι παρουσιάζουν μεταβολή της αντίστασής τους ως συνάρτηση  του ρεύματος που τις διαρρέει. Πιστεύω ότι κάθε δίοδος (small signal,  fast switching κλπ.) που στα χαρακτηριστικά της δίνεται ένα διάγραμμα  "dynamic forward resistance vs forward current" ή "forward resistance vs  forward current" μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για διαμόρφωση σε αυτή τη θέση. 
Αντίθετα  με τις varicap με τις οποίες εισάγουμε στο κύκλωμα ταλάντωσης ένα  στοιχείο μεταβλητής χωρητικότητας, εδώ εισάγουμε ένα στοιχείο μεταβλητής  αντίστασης. Από τα διαγράμματα των διόδων φαίνεται ότι στις ακουστικές  συχνότητες η μεταβολή αυτή είναι γραμμική. Η μεταβολή αυτή της  αντίστασης στο ταλαντούμενο κύκλωμα προκαλεί την απόκλιση στο ρυθμό της  διαμόρφωσης. Ας μη μας διαφεύγει ότι ο γνωστός τύπος υπολογισμού της  συχνότητας συντονισμού ενός κυκλώματος LC ενώ στο κύκλωμα σειράς δεν  επηρεάζεται από την τιμή των αντιστάσεων που περιέχει, στο παράλληλο  κύκλωμα ισχύει μόνο όταν έχουμε καθαρή αυτεπαγωγή και χωρητικότητα,  δηλαδή πρακτικά ποτέ.
Τέλος πάντων, όλα αυτά είναι θεωρητικά ή "διαισθητικά", αν θέλετε.  :Biggrin:   Γεγονός είναι ότι δουλεύει καλύτερα απο varicap στο συγκεκριμένο  κύκλωμα. Βέβαια, επειδή εδώ οι δίοδοι δουλεύουν πολωμένες κατά την ορθή  φορά, ένας προενισχυτής για την οδήγησή τους είναι ακατάλληλος.  Χρειαζόμαστε πηγή ακουστικής συχνότητας που μπορεί να δίνει ρεύμα. Έτσι  ένας καλός ενισχυτής για ακουστικά σε τάξη Α θα είναι ιδανικός.

Αυτά προς το παρόν, καλό σας απόγευμα.

----------

αθικτον (15-06-12)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> 2,77MH δεινει το προγραμματακι.http://www.deephaven.co.uk/lc.html



Σωστά. Δικό μου λάθος. Αλλά πάλι είναι πολύ χαμηλά για να αυτοταλαντώσει.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> στη θεση της λυχνιας βαζουμε ενα τρανζιστορ και κανουμε οσες δοκιμες θελουμε.



Τελείως διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά.

Όμως,  μιας και αναφέρθηκες σε δοκιμές και επειδή βλέπω ένα αυξημένο  ενδιαφέρον στο φόρουμ για κατασκευές με λυχνίες, θα ήθελα να δώσω  μερικές συμβουλές, από τις εμπειρίες μου, σε όσους θέλουν να  πειραματιστούν.
1. Οι λάμπες παίζουν με υψηλές τάσεις και κάθε επαφή  μπορεί να είναι τουλάχιστον επώδυνη. Προσέχουμε πού βάζουμε τα χέρια μας  (όπως και την υπογραφή μας άλλωστε). Ελέγχουμε πάντα να είναι η συσκευή  μας εκτός δικτύου όταν πρόκειτε να κάνουμε αλλαγές.
2. Είναι  απαραίτητο να κατασκευάσουμε ένα τροφοδοτικό για τις δοκιμές μας με  μετασχηματιστή που να παρέχει τουλάχιστον δυο τάσεις, ας πούμε 250V και  350V μετά την ανόρθωση και τον πρώτο ηλεκτρολυτικό του φίλτρου, τα 6,3 V  και αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα μια αρνητική περίπου στα 100V DC. Οι  ασφάλειες τόσο στο πρωτεύον όσο και στο δευτερεύον εξυπακούονται. Θα  πρέπει να έχει γείωση στο σασί απαραίτητα και να είναι σε κλειστό κουτί  κατά προτίμηση.
3. Καλό θα είναι να κάνουμε την κατασκευή μας πρώτα  πειραματικά σε ένα σασί με κόσσες ή και σε pcb (μπορεί να γίνει και  μικτή κατασκευή) και στη συνέχεια να κάνουμε την κανονική κατασκευή. Ο καλύτερος τρόπος κατασκευής είναι αυτός που εξασφαλίζει τους βραχύτερους αγωγούς μεταξύ των εξαρτημάτων.
4.  Οι λυχνίες δεν είναι απαραίτητο να τοποθετούνται όρθιες (όπως και οι  μετασχηματιστές) ούτε και χρειάζεται όλες οι κατασκευές να μοιάζουν με  λαμπάτους ενισχυτές ήχου. 
5. Τέλος, για να μειώσουμε το άγχος μας  όταν ανοίγουμε για πρώτη φορά το διακόπτη της υψηλής, μπορούμε να  συνδέσουμε προσωρινά, σε σειρά με την τροφοδοσία της λυχνίας μια  αντίσταση 470 - 1000 Ω, ανάλογα με το ρεύμα που περιμένουμε να τραβήξει.  Αυτό είναι χρήσιμο κυρίως σε κατασκευές RF με αυτοπόλωση. Αν όλα πάνε  καλά την αφαιρούμε. Αν όχι θα έχουμε, ίσως, προλάβει την καταστροφή της  λυχνίας.

----------

αθικτον (15-06-12)

----------


## ChristosK

Κατευθείαν από το http://www.sm0vpo.com:800/data/diode_switching_01.htm

switching_diodes.JPG

Οπως βλέπουμε, η χρήση διόδου switching σε διαμόρφωση FM είναι μέθοδος που εφαρμόστηκε και από άλλους αλλά με διαφορετικό τρόπο (και με διαφορετική εξήγηση). Γιώργο εδώ οφείλω να σε ευχαριστήσω. Εγω δεν είχα καν ιδέα οτι αυτό είναι εφικτό. Από εσένα το έμαθα. Παραμένει να αποδειχτεί ότι η άγνωστη αυτή (στους πολλούς) μέθοδος υπερτερεί έναντι των γνωστών μεθόδων.

----------


## Μηλων

κάτι έίχα γράψει αλλά το σβήσανε έλεγα πως αφού ήταν εγκληματικά τα σχέδια αυτά, όπως λέει  οσυγγραφέας στην αρχή, πώς τα άφηναν να τα πουλάνε;

πράγματι και ο πωλητής έπαθε ηλεκτροπληξία όπως έμαθα πρόσφατα.

ο τύπος με το κατσαρό φουντοτό μαλλί.

----------


## Μηλων

δεν χωράει συζήτιση είναι γεγονός,ότι  αυτά είναι επικίνδυνα κι αν οι αρχές τα άφηναν να κυκλοφορούν ηταν για δικούς τους λόγους.

----------


## αθικτον

> Γιώργο εδώ οφείλω να σε ευχαριστήσω. Εγω δεν είχα καν ιδέα οτι αυτό είναι εφικτό. Από εσένα το έμαθα. Παραμένει να αποδειχτεί ότι η άγνωστη αυτή (στους πολλούς) μέθοδος υπερτερεί έναντι των γνωστών μεθόδων.



Την δυνατοτητα διαμορφωσης με απλη διοδο,την ειχα αναφερει στο "μυθο των fm" φιλε Χρηστο,αλλα κανεις δεν το αποδεχτηκε τοτε.

φιλικα,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------


## ChristosK

> Την δυνατοτητα διαμορφωσης με απλη διοδο,την ειχα αναφερει στο "μυθο των fm" φιλε Χρηστο,αλλα κανεις δεν το αποδεχτηκε τοτε.
> 
> φιλικα,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).



Φίλε Γιώργο. Δεν ειχα καμιά πρόθεση να σου κλέψω την δόξα. Το κύκλωμα του Ακρίτα είναι διαφορετικό, τουλάχιστον επί της αρχής. Ελπιζω να το παρατήρησες και εσύ. Η ιδέα δηλαδή ότι η διαμόρφωση μπορεί να βασίζεται σε κάτι διαφορετικό από την μεταβολή της χωρητικότητας της διόδου.

----------


## Μηλων

δίοδες σε υψηλές τάσεις για διαμόρφωση είναι κακοτεχνία.

----------


## ChristosK

> δίοδες σε υψηλές τάσεις για διαμόρφωση είναι κακοτεχνία.



Ιωάννη iσως έχεις δίκιο. Ομως πέραν του να εγκαταλείψουμε το θέμα και να ασχοληθούμε με PLL μήπως έχεις κάποια πρόταση γιά βελτίωση?

----------


## Μηλων

για καλό το λέω, εδω επαγγελματίας έπαθε ηλεκτροπληξία και εγώ που τώρα μαθαίνω ηλεκτρονικά, γιατί να ρισκάρω με λυχνίες;

----------


## Ακρίτας

> για καλό το λέω, εδω επαγγελματίας έπαθε ηλεκτροπληξία και εγώ που τώρα μαθαίνω ηλεκτρονικά, γιατί να ρισκάρω με λυχνίες;



Ο ερασιτέχνης παθαίνει ηλεκτροπληξία από άγνοια, ο επαγγελματίας από υπερβολική σιγουριά. Όσο για το ερώτημά σου πραγματικά δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Φαντάσου να σπούδαζες ηλεκτρολόγος με προοπτική να δουλέψεις στα 150.000 V  :Confused1: .

----------

SRF (28-06-12), 

^Active^ (28-06-12)

----------


## Μηλων

καλά οπως νομίζετε

θα φτιάξω δυο κιτ για φμ στέρεο αμα πετύχουν θα το αναφέρω 

δεν ξέρω πώς να προσαρμόσω τα 35ωμ της κεραίας στα 50 της γραμμής

αν ξέρει κάποιος λέει αν θέλει βέβαια.

----------


## αθικτον

> Ιωάννη iσως έχεις δίκιο. Ομως πέραν του να εγκαταλείψουμε το θέμα και να ασχοληθούμε με PLL μήπως έχεις κάποια πρόταση γιά βελτίωση?



φιλε χρηστο τωρα μαθαινει,τι τον ρωτας; Τι να'χει να προτεινει;

----------


## Μηλων

σωστα τί να προτείνω εσεις που ασχολείστε δεν καταφέρατε βελτείωση μετα απο τόσα χρόνια.

----------


## ChristosK

> φιλε χρηστο τωρα μαθαινει,τι τον ρωτας; Τι να'χει να προτεινει;



Γιώργο το ερώτημα ήταν ρητορικό. Προσπάθησα να του πω ότι είναι εκτός θέματος και ότι τα σχόλια που έκανε δεν προσφέρουν στη συζήτηση.

----------


## Μηλων

εντάξει δεν το κατάλαβε μην το κάνεις θέμα.

----------

patent61 (01-07-12)

----------


## Μηλων

στο 112 και 113 μήνυμα απαντάει σε κάποιον φανταστικό χαμραδιο που λέει κάτι που μοιάζει πραγματικό

ενα φάντασμα λέει την αλήθεια;

----------


## Μηλων

> Ο ερασιτέχνης παθαίνει ηλεκτροπληξία από άγνοια, ο επαγγελματίας από υπερβολική σιγουριά. Όσο για το ερώτημά σου πραγματικά δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Φαντάσου να σπούδαζες ηλεκτρολόγος με προοπτική να δουλέψεις στα 150.000 V .



και όπως λέει κι ο Ακρίτας ειτε ξέρει  ειτε δεν ξέρει κάποιος την τέχνη, ο κίνδυνος είναι μεγάλος

συμφωνεί δηλ. μ αυτά που έγραψα πάραπάνω, κάποιος που ασχολείται με αυτές τις κατασκευές χρόνια.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> και όπως λέει κι ο Ακρίτας ειτε ξέρει  ειτε δεν ξέρει κάποιος την τέχνη, ο κίνδυνος είναι μεγάλος
> 
> συμφωνεί δηλ. μ αυτά που έγραψα πάραπάνω, κάποιος που ασχολείται με αυτές τις κατασκευές χρόνια.



Φίλε Ιωάννη. Δεν γνωρίζω αν ξεκινάς μια καριέρα ως τεχνικός αλλά επειδή ασκούσα ένα επάγγελμα στο οποίο η φυσική ασφάλεια ήταν το Α και το Ω θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου δώσω μια συμβουλή. 
Ο κίνδυνος δεν προέρχεται από τη φύση του αντικειμένου με το οποίο ασχολείσαι αλλά ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΝΟΙΑ Η ΤΗ ΜΗ ΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ. Αν για παράδειγμα νομίζει κάποιος ότι τα 12V είναι ακίνδυνα (άγνοια) και τύχει κάποτε να βραχυκυκλώσει με ένα εργαλείο τους πόλους μιας μπαταρίας αυτοκινήτου (μη τήρηση διαδικασιών εργασίας) ίσως να διαπιστώσει ότι και τα 12V αποβαίνουν κάποτε πολύ επικίνδυνα.

----------

EL-504 (23-08-12)

----------


## Μηλων

τελικά συμφωνώ με τον κ. Γιώργο.

----------


## stayros1

μηπως γπαρχει καπιο σχεδιο αυτοταλάντωτο με λυχνία στα FM 829.B

----------


## Ακρίτας

Μάλλον (σίγουρα) όχι. Θα βρεις με 504, 6146, EL84 κλπ.

----------

